# GM Forum Help for Heroes Fundraising Day 2012



## rickg (Jan 22, 2012)

Time to announce details of this yearâ€™s Golf Monthly Forum Help for Heroes Fundraising Golf Day:
Date: Monday October 15[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012
Venue: Blackmoor Golf Club, Hampshire
http://www.blackmoorgolf.co.uk/
Price: Â£45 (Â£25 to HFH & Â£20 for coffee & bacon roll & 2 course carvery meal) Green fee waived by club.
Time: TBC but approx 10-11am (2 tee start)
Spaces available: 72


For those unfamiliar with this, we have played this event at Luton Hoo for the last 2 years. We had 40 players and raised around Â£2,500 in Apr 2010 and in June last year we had 68 players and raised approx Â£6,500 for this extremely worthwhile cause.
Iâ€™ll post further details over a couple of threads to make it more reader friendlyâ€¦


----------



## rickg (Jan 22, 2012)

This year we are moving the venue and it gives me great pleasure to announce that we have been lucky enough to secure Blackmoor Golf Club. Richart has spoken to his Captain and the committee and they are very keen to support this yearâ€™s event.

The Â£45 cost has been held at last yearâ€™s price with the breakdown as follows: 
Players donate Â£25 to the bmycharity page (ensure you select gift aid where applicable) that we will be setting up in the near future and this is used as their deposit. The other Â£20 is paid to the club to cover the food. Just like Luton Hoo in previous years, Blackmoor have generously agreed to waive any green fees so that we can give more to the charity.

Thanks to Richart, your Â£20 will get you a coffee and bacon roll on arrival as well as a 2 course carvery meal after the golf. 


Many forumites were lucky enough to play this 1913 Harry Colt designed course last year at a GM meet and it understandably received rave reviews. It is a classic heathland course set in beautiful surroundings.
 Once you play this course, you will never forget it. 

Hopefully Mike & the some of the GM staff will be able to make it this year, (unfortunately it has always clashed dates in previous years).


----------



## rickg (Jan 22, 2012)

As well as the Â£25 donation by players, here are some other ways that we raise money:

Holding a raffle on the day. We ask everyone who plays to bring a prize, eg, bottle of spirits, wine, 4 ball voucher, sleeve of balls, etc etc

We sell HFH merchandise: Usually just HFH wristbands, but this year we will be looking to increase what we offer.

Auction: Last year GB72 secured some great prizes from the major manufacturers, (top of the range set of Orka irons, Go-Kart trolley & bag, golf bags, Stewart trolley, Callaway driver, to name just a few. 
We also had some generous donations from Forum members. Some of the auction prizes were offered up on the forum for auction, with an auction on the day as well, (I need to clear it with Mike if he will let us do this again). 

Sponsorship: This year I will be looking to try and secure sponsorship, eg companies paying to place advertising hoarding on tee boxes etc.

Hit the green & win a sleeve of balls (Â£5 entry): I think we all know which green this will be held on!!!

Fines: eg, 50p per bunker, 3 putt, shank, etc. (Murph, bring lots of cash) 

Cash bucket: collecting loose change on the day

General donations: As well as players, anyone else who feels like donating something can do so via the bmycharity page. This works well if Forumers and players share the webpage link via Facebook, twitter, etc, etc.

Hopefully we can get somewhere near last yearâ€™s total while at the same time having a lot of fun and meeting up with friends old and new.


----------



## rickg (Jan 22, 2012)

Post on this thread if you are interested. I will start a list of names in the next few days.

The Â£25 donation will be due as soon as we open up the bmycharity web page and will secure your place. The remaining Â£20 will be paid nearer the time of the event or on the day (TBD).

This year we are looking to get a few more people involved in helping to run it. We will be looking for people to help with:

Securing prizes: GB72 so far, but anyone else can help out here.

Raffle: Selling raffle tickets on the day and collecting and arranging prizes from players as they arrive: Richartâ€™s 2 good ladies possibly helping out here, but the more the merrier.

Scoring & Cards: someone (like TXL) with his laptop to enter scores after the round and someone to write out the cards and hand them out on arrival.

Auction: Someone with good skills in this area to get the money upâ€¦.useful if anyone has a celebrity mate that wants to come along and is good at this sort of thing..

Sponsorship: Helping to secure sponsorship from organisations who want to advertise at the event.

Selling merchandise: Selling HFH wristbands etc on the day to players and other club members

Media: Someone to write an article for the GM magazine and take photos as well as publicising the event in local and maybe even national papers and magazines.

Any questions, please ask.
Rick


----------



## oakey22 (Jan 22, 2012)

I didnt make it last year but would love to make it this year  Count me in


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2012)

Count me in Rick. I love Blackmoor. Should be able to get a few mates too if you like.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2012)

deffo in for this year, may have 2 or 3 colleagues interested aswell as there are a few ex forces/golfers.

Nice one Richart & Blackmoor & of course Mr Garg et al

This is only my 2nd year of golf and already my calendar is looking top drawer


----------



## paul1874 (Jan 22, 2012)

Count me in as well, will see if anyone at work wants to come as well


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in Rick. I'll see f I can get anyone interested.

Edit: I think I have a dozen ProV1x's That I'll donate again this year too.

Great work by all to secure Blackmoor!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			This is only my 2nd year of golf and already my calendar is looking top drawer 

Click to expand...

  Just a shame the golf is looking decidedly bargain basement ;-)


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2012)

beats being at work tho smiffy, hell, even the company might be half decent


----------



## RichardC (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes from me, and if there is space I have 3 others that would love to join me.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 22, 2012)

Count me in please Rick. I should be able to bring something golf related for the raffle/auction 

I loved Blackmoor before Christmas when I played it, despite the weather. It will be good to have another crack at it, especially for a good cause.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 22, 2012)

Definately up for that if I can make it. I am meant to be getting deployed to Afghanistan later in the year but not sure yet, so hopefully I can make it and I will bring some of my service mates with me.


----------



## Crow (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd be keen to play this year Rick, other dates permitting.

Great job in organising, many thanks and the same to all others putting in the effort.


----------



## noble78 (Jan 22, 2012)

would like to have a bash at this especially as its for a good cause, the course looks nice too, fairways look very tight on some of those par 4's


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2012)

You can count me in once I can confirm time off work. Will email mikeh to confirm I can use the gm name etc and start work on donations of prizes. Hopefully can get even more this year. If anyone has any contacts that they can pass on then pm me. The real big fund raisers were signed things in the auction so if anyone knows anyone famous who lay like to donate something then let me know


----------



## teegirl (Jan 22, 2012)

What a star Rick.......or a fool doing it all again!!!
That's a cracking deal Rich has sorted out and will be a great day.......first tee for those newbies with trembling knees,...... with the added bonus of appreciative comments from the balcony........


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rick,

Count me in, after last years superb effort you will get my support again. I'll book time off now in advance. It's a bit further but well worth the effort to support this worthy cause - who knows after last years delays in the roadworks I may even get to Blackmoor quicker than Luton Hoo.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Go on then, count me in.. It's a fair trek though, so i'll be bringing the ever fragrant Mrs Bluewolf with me and then having a few days in London afterwards.. I might be able to rope in another as well...

Well done on organising this...


----------



## coolhand (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in - Blackmore, Good Company and HFH - winning combination.


----------



## wookie (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll be up for this probably with a mate or two as well


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2012)

Rick,its great to see the event happening again this year.
Well done Rich on securing Blackmoor,a course i really like[suits my fade.].
Im definatey in.
Maybe able to bring some mates.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2012)

pencil me in please Rick


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Rick
Sounds like a cracking day, well done mate

Count me in and I will have words with Imurg & CVG

Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2012)

Imurg Says he is in too 

Fragger


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2012)

Whey-hey!!
Another chance to play crap round Blackmoor....


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2012)

how long does it take to get there from yours Ian?


----------



## Snelly (Jan 22, 2012)

Put me down for 4 places Rick.  

Thanks,


Snelly.


----------



## beck9965 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would also like to attend this so put me down, these events need all the support they can get.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in Rick, many thanks. Blackmoor is becoming my home club


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2012)

subject to time off work i'm in.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 22, 2012)

Please put me down Rick.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 22, 2012)

Please put me down to attend.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes please a space for me. Can also help out especially the day before if you need signs etc around the course. Just let me know


----------



## Midnight (Jan 22, 2012)

count me in please mate, will put in for leave tonight .


----------



## Mark_G (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry cant make it due to leave being blocked in October, but will see if work will sponsor a hole.

Hope you raise lots of dosh, and will be bidding in the auction


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2012)

Put me in please. I'll see if I can source some stuff to raffle as well


----------



## vig (Jan 22, 2012)

If I can get a couple of lads interested in a mini tour, i'd be interested.
Long way for one round.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2012)

Vig, I would probably be up for a round on Sunday at most likely the saturday also


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2012)

I am sure some local golf can be arranged on at least the Sunday for those travelling long distance, and for those not ! There is a travel Lodge at Liphook which is ten minutes from the course, and they should have cheap room offers on at that time of the year. Think it was Â£19 a room last year.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 22, 2012)

Go on then put my name down, and I shall try for some more money from the branch an extra Â£200 do you.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 22, 2012)

Put my name down please Rick. I'll mention this to a couple of a friends too as I am sure they'll be interested!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2012)

sounds like a plan Richart


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 22, 2012)

richart said:



			I am sure some local golf can be arranged on at least the Sunday for those travelling long distance, and for those not ! There is a travel Lodge at Liphook which is ten minutes from the course, and they should have cheap room offers on at that time of the year. Think it was Â£19 a room last year.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a cunning plan, now all we need is the nearest pub and the local curry house.
Travel down Sat nice quiet night and bright eyed and busshy tailed for the match on monday.


----------



## wookie (Jan 22, 2012)

Please put me and a possible +1 down. Cheers


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2012)

Would love to come along. 
Couple of questions though :  
1. Would I be able to bring along three mates, (including my twin bro)?
2. I'm not a member of a club & therefore have no official handicap.............how would that go down?

*Slime*.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 22, 2012)

given half a chance, I'll be there. I'll put the word around at work and see if we can raise a team again.

I may come down on the Sunday, if so more than happy to help out on the day. Not too early a start for the Sunday game please.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jan 22, 2012)

Me and a mate will be up for this!


----------



## mullinsbeachbar (Jan 22, 2012)

Please add me +1 to the list.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2012)

richart said:



			I am sure some local golf can be arranged on at least the Sunday for those travelling long distance, and for those not ! There is a travel Lodge at Liphook which is ten minutes from the course, and they should have cheap room offers on at that time of the year. Think it was Â£19 a room last year.
		
Click to expand...

  If I'm not working on the Sunday Rich (and I won't know until nearer the time) I would be up for a game somewhere on the Sunday afternoon. Stay over the Sunday night. Could make life easier, although the wife always gets a bit frisky in a strange bed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If I'm not working on the Sunday Rich (and I won't know until nearer the time) I would be up for a game somewhere on the Sunday afternoon. Stay over the Sunday night. Could make life easier, although the wife always gets a bit frisky in a strange bed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for a game somewhere on the Sunday too. Make sure Aztec stays out of the curry house


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 22, 2012)

Put me down please Rick.

Good luck with everything. :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Jan 22, 2012)

Rick - don't think I've got anything better to do that day so you may as well put me down!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 22, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm up for a game somewhere on the Sunday too. Make sure Aztec stays out of the curry house
		
Click to expand...

 it wasn't me this time!

But for those that need to know, there's a good curry house in liphook. Sounds like they were doing karaoke in the pub opposite too! 

Depending on funds, I'd be up for a game Sunday.notherwise I'll drive down and back on Monday.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			If I'm not working on the Sunday Rich (and I won't know until nearer the time) I would be up for a game somewhere on the Sunday afternoon. Stay over the Sunday night. Could make life easier, although the wife always gets a bit frisky in a strange*rs* bed.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Smiffy, but the spelling police have pointed out the error in your post, I've fixed it for you above.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 22, 2012)

I've put my name down earlier, but also want to ask the same question as Slime:

I'm not a member of a club & therefore have no official handicap.............how would that go down?  Especially for a high handicapper?  

However, I will have had 1 year of experience by October and it's possible that this question will be irrelevant by then if I decide to join a club.


----------



## Bash (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds a great day. Count me in


----------



## CallawayKid (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in! I'm sure Les and Pontius will come along too.
Looks like a good day.

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2012)

Woo hoo, thanks to the putting wonder that is Callaway Kid I'm in as well. Judging by those people who are saying that they are in I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you that I've only know virtually for the past couple of years.  

:whoo:


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Judging by those people who are saying that they are in I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you that I've only know virtually for the past couple of years.  

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Speaking for myself, I am very disappointing in real life Tiger.


----------



## badgerous (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I be put down for a place and +1 please? Again I have no official handicap-will this matter?
Excited to meet people already:clap:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Speaking for myself, I am very disappointing in real life Tiger.

Click to expand...

I can back this statement up.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Speaking for myself, I am very disappointing in real life Tiger.

Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



			I can back this statement up. 

Click to expand...

Harsh guys, very harsh. I think you'll find I organised two meets at top quality courses and neither of you took the time out of your busy diaries to come to Thetford or Felixstowe Ferry!!!! 

Maybe, just maybe it was because it was a blinking long trek for you. Go on google maps and try and map a journey from Ipswich to anywhere...it's a bloody nightmare
:sbox:

Now what was I writing for the magazine again...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Harsh guys, very harsh. I think you'll find I organised two meets at top quality courses and neither of you took the time out of your busy diaries to come to Thetford or Felixstowe Ferry!!!! 

Maybe, just maybe it was because it was a blinking long trek for you. Go on google maps and try and map a journey from Ipswich to anywhere...it's a bloody nightmare
:sbox:

Now what was I writing for the magazine again... 

Click to expand...

I think you mis-read what Richart said mate.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I think you mis-read what Richart said mate. 

Click to expand...

Now I'm confused  what is going on and can someone please give me the Surrey - Ipswich dictionary :mmm:


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Harsh guys, very harsh. I think you'll find I organised two meets at top quality courses and neither of you took the time out of your busy diaries to come to Thetford or Felixstowe Ferry!!!! 

Maybe, just maybe it was because it was a blinking long trek for you. Go on google maps and try and map a journey from Ipswich to anywhere...it's a bloody nightmare
:sbox:

Now what was I writing for the magazine again... 

Click to expand...

Tiger I said I was very disappointing in real life not you !! I would never be so rude, ok I would, but not in this case.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 23, 2012)

Rich was trying to say,even though youve never met him.
Hes not worth looking forward to,in fact you would be disapointed.
Of course he was being sarcastic.
Hes a really nice bloke.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Tiger I said I was very disappointing in real life not you !! I would never be so rude, ok I would, but not in this case.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see (where's the 'I'm really stupid smiley when you need one!')  I doubt either of you will be a disappointment  I actually downloaded Blackmoor onto my GPS after the rave reviews of last year's meet and have been itching for a chance to play it ever since...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

Put me down as a maybe? It is quite a long way away, and I don't like to plan more than a few hours ahead.


----------



## Twire (Jan 23, 2012)

Put me in please Rick


----------



## Brookesy (Jan 23, 2012)

Down as a maybe please, its quite a way from me so id have to see if i could get time off work and what is happening around that date.


----------



## Steve79 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you add me to the list please.

ta


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 23, 2012)

I would love to play in this, I am also a salesman so Could help in trying to get brands to donate something nice


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you put Leftie down for this as well please Rick? I will speak to him tonight and let him know the date. He won't want to miss it. xxxxxx


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 23, 2012)

If anyone is travelling down the from Yorkshire and wants to share a car let us know  Saves on petrol!


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 23, 2012)

the numbers are growing quite quickly. Is there a limit on tees or can we go for a forum record?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am sure I read that there were up to 72 slots. I assume that this thread will just guage interest and the first 72 to pay their Â£25 once the just giving site goes live get a place.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 23, 2012)

Put me down please!! And great job!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice one Rick - I am up for it - a great event at a great course. Will see what can be done on a raffle donation.


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow! ..â€¦thanks to everyone who has expressed an interest. I hope you all understand, but due to the overwhelming response, we are going to have to adopt a strict no guest policy for the time being and limit it to Forum members only at present.

The only exceptions to this are the 2 captains and some other Blackmoor members who were invited to enter a team as they are supporting and subsidising the event. Also I have reserved 4 slots in case Mike and the GM staff can enter a team this year.

Iâ€™m leaving the remaining 5 spaces open until 18:00 tonight and if they arenâ€™t taken up by forum members by then, Iâ€™ll invite those who wanted to bring a guest in chronological order to fill them, but will have to restrict it to one guest each only. I hope this is OK with everyone.

Iâ€™ll then start up a reserve list. If anyone on the list would like to be moved from it onto the reserve list in case you canâ€™t commit just yet, then just let me know.

Iâ€™ll be creating the new bmycharity page this week and will be looking for the Â£25 donation/deposits by the end of February to secure spaces. The remaining Â£20 wont be required until nearer the event.

Some have been asking if they can play without having an official handicap. The official line is that although normally required by the club, as long as people have a basic understanding of the rules and etiquette, then they wonâ€™t be needed for this event.

However, we reserve the right to throw anyone off the balcony that claims to play off 28 and then comes in with 50 points. As further punishment, they would also be required to read all of Homers postsâ€¦â€¦â€¦..and his blog!!


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

[TABLE="width: 110"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, width: 28, bgcolor: transparent"]*#*[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, width: 118, bgcolor: transparent"]*Forum Name*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]1[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]GM Staff 1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]2[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]GM Staff 2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]3[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]GM Staff 3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]4[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]GM Staff 4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]5[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]rickg[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]6[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]7[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 1[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]8[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]9[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 3[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]10[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]11[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]12[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]13[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]14[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]15[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]16[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]17[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 11[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]18[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Richart 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]19[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Oaky22[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]20[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Smiffy[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]21[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]G1BB0[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]22[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul 1874[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]23[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Aztecs27[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]24[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]RichardC[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]25[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]therod[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]26[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]MadAdey (forces)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]27[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Crow[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]28[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]noble78[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]29[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]GB72[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]30[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]sweatysock41[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]31[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]bluewolf[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]32[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]coolhand[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]33[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]wookie[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]34[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]pokerjoke[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]35[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]fundy[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]36[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]PhilTheFragger[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

[TABLE="width: 192"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, width: 28, bgcolor: transparent"]*#*[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, width: 228, bgcolor: transparent"]*Forum Name*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]37[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Imurg[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]38[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Snelly[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]39[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]beck9965[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]40[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]JustOne[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]41[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]full_throttle[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]42[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Robobum[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]43[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]HotDogAssassin[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]44[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]anotherdouble[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]45[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Midnight[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]46[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]47[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Vig[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]48[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]grumpyjock[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]49[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Scazza[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]50[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]leftie[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]51[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Slime[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]52[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]viscount 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]53[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]54[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]55[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Golfmad[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]56[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]PieMan[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]57[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Bash[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]58[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]CallawayKid[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]59[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Tiger[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]60[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]badgerous[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]61[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]murphthemog[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]62[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Twire[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]63[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Brookesy[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]64[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Steve79[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]65[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]IanLeeds[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]66[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]Alex1975[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]67[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]PNWokingham[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]68[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]69[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]70[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]71[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"]72[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## oakey22 (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks to be a cracking day with the amount of people showing interest, hope we can raise a lot of money for a good cause. Big thanks go out to everyone involved


----------



## CallawayKid (Jan 24, 2012)

Lesbanana and Pontius69 have told me they're up for it but they're on the road at the moment. Can you put their names down rick?

Cheers!

CK


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Lesbanana and Pontius69 have told me they're up for it but they're on the road at the moment. Can you put their names down rick?

Cheers!

CK
		
Click to expand...

OK theyre in, sorry you did mention them in your first email, but I missed it....

That's 3 Forum spaces left now. I'll update the list later. It wont let me post all 72 spaces on one thread....says I'm limited to 100000 characters..thats why I split it into 2 x 36  tables.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 24, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			If anyone is travelling down the from Yorkshire and wants to share a car let us know  Saves on petrol!
		
Click to expand...

Ask yorkshire lad if he wants to save money!
Of course it could just be a tight scot.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Put my name down please Rick.... Cheers


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would like to put my name down for this one. Looks like a great event and also an amazing charity.


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

Lesbanana, Pontius69 & Scottjd1 added. 2 Forum spaces remaining. Click on list below to enlarge.


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

daveyc2k2 added. 1 Forum space remaining.


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2012)

Just to let you all know our current men's and lady Captains both have Help for Heroes as there chosen charity. I therefore offered them a team of four each as they were instrumental in arranging for the Club to waive any green fees. On the day of the event we will have a new Captain in place, as the change over is the Saturday before and thought it would be good to have his involvement as well. They may not take up all the places, and if not, reserves will step in. By involving the Captains we should be able get some extra help on the day from members of the club, and raise even more money for such a good cause.

Hope everyone is fine with this, as I didn't want anyone to think I was hogging places, or that I had 12 friends.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in then if there is space left. 

Cheers guys sounds like a good day!


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

Swinger said:



			I'm in then if there is space left. 

Cheers guys sounds like a good day!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Swinger....congratulations you got the last place...

I'll start a reserve list for any other Forumers and guests.


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2012)

All places now taken (subject to confirmation by Richart's guests & GM staff)....Reserve list open..


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG!!! This is going to be the best golf event ever, in the history of the world, times five, plus a hundred and sixty three!!!!! #amazeballs

:clap:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tiger said:



			OMG!!! This is going to be the best golf event ever, in the history of the world, times five, plus a hundred and sixty three!!!!! #amazeballs

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Own up, who let Tiger eat the Haribo's?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 24, 2012)

1 guest for the reserve list please Rick


----------



## ademac (Jan 24, 2012)

Put my name down please if I'm not too late?


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2012)

Tiger said:



			OMG!!! This is going to be the best golf event ever, in the history of the world, times five, plus a hundred and sixty three!!!!! #amazeballs

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Mike may be doubting the wisdom of letting you loose on the GM Forum pages Tiger.:mmm:


----------



## ademac (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah I see I am too late!
Please put my name down on the reserve list.

Thanks
Ade


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Mike may be doubting the wisdom of letting you loose on the GM Forum pages Tiger.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Worry not my concerned cyber chum. Whilst at times I may choose to adopt the common vernacular to demonstrate an understanding of modern youth culture, I remain a steadfast and loyal disciple of the Queen's English. On my honour as a forumer, believe me when I say I fully intend to submit to Mr Jeremy Ellwood engaging and eloquently constructed prose.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Worry not my concerned cyber chum. Whilst at times I may choose to adopt the common vernacular to demonstrate an understanding of modern youth culture, I remain a steadfast and loyal disciple of the Queen's English. On my honour as a forumer, believe me when I say I fully intend to submit to Mr Jeremy Ellwood engaging and eloquently constructed prose. 

Click to expand...

You Wot?:blah::ears:

:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 24, 2012)

its amazing how many eloquent sayings can be sourced from a quick google


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2012)

Tiger said:



			OMG!!! This is going to be the best golf event ever, in the history of the world, times five, plus a hundred and sixty three!!!!! #amazeballs

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you got an article to be writing young man


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 24, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Worry not my concerned cyber chum. Whilst at times I may choose to adopt the common vernacular to demonstrate an understanding of modern youth culture, I remain a steadfast and loyal disciple of the Queen's English. On my honour as a forumer, believe me when I say I fully intend to submit to Mr Jeremy Ellwood engaging and eloquently constructed prose. 

Click to expand...

With a PLUM stuck in his a***.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			With a PLUM stuck in his a***.
		
Click to expand...

And there was me hoping that video would never make it on to YouTube


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jan 24, 2012)

So glad I got a place, cant wait to meet all the forum lot!

Can I get a reserve for a mate please?

Also, is anybody thinking of finding a B&B to stay in after? If so PM me, and I'l have a look at a fewthat are local. If we block book rooms it will work out cheaper. More money to spend at the auction!


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			So glad I got a place, cant wait to meet all the forum lot!

Can I get a reserve for a mate please?

Also, is anybody thinking of finding a B&B to stay in after? If so PM me, and I'l have a look at a fewthat are local. If we block book rooms it will work out cheaper. More money to spend at the auction! 

Click to expand...

There is a Travel Lodge at Liphook, ten minutes from the course, which does cheap rooms. Â£19 a night from memory.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 24, 2012)

Really pleased to get in Cheers. Always good to see so many people trying to raise money for us that are in the forces. Never had to use help for heroes and hope I never have to.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 25, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Really pleased to get in Cheers. Always good to see so many people trying to raise money for us that are in the forces. Never had to use help for heroes and hope I never have to.
		
Click to expand...

My No 2 son leaves this June after 24years, never been hurt in action but he's feel off a motorbike and broke his ankle falling off a skateboard.
Always support the Hero's in every way.


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 25, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			Ask yorkshire lad if he wants to save money!
Of course it could just be a tight scot.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with trying to save a bit of cash Chris


----------



## Scazza (Jan 25, 2012)

Just checking local hotels and thought I'd help and provide some information:

Liphook Travelodge
2.9 Miles From Course
Check In: Sunday 14th October 2012
Check Out: Monday 15th October 2012
Â£33.95 per room for your stay 

Alton Four Marks Travelodge
7.9 Miles From Course
Check In: Sunday 14th October 2012
Check Out: Monday 15th October 2012
Â£30.25 per room for your stay 

Fleet Travelodge
13.6 Miles From Course
Check In: Sunday 14th October 2012
Check Out: Monday 15th October 2012
Â£19.00 per room for your stay 

Petersfield Premier Inn
9.5 Miles From Course
Check In: Sunday 14th October 2012
Check Out: Monday 15th October 2012
Â£61.00 per room for your stay

Aldershot Premier Inn
13.1 Miles From Course
Check In: Sunday 14th October 2012
Check Out: Monday 15th October 2012
Â£35.00 per room for your stay

Farnborough Holiday Inn
14.48 Miles from Course
Check In: Sunday 14th October 2012
Check Out: Monday 15th October 2012
Â£100.00 per room for your stay

Hilton Basingstoke
14 Miles from Course
Check In: Sunday 14th October 2012
Check Out: Monday 15th October 2012
Â£46.00 per room for your stay (Booked through hotels.com)

Hope this helps everyone looking to travel dow nthe night before!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2012)

As Richart said, Liphook is the preferred "hotel" of choice as it's a stone's throw from the course. And the curry house in Liphook village is top notch. Not sure they'll have us back though! (and by "us", I mean "Rick and Oddsocks")


----------



## ADB (Jan 25, 2012)

Rick

Can I be added to the reserve list please.

Cheers Ad


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2012)

Rick can clear your inbox, for some reason it sems to be full.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just realised I can break the journey up by staying at my inlaws in Newbury then travelling the final hour on the day. Sorted.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 25, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Hope this helps everyone looking to travel dow nthe night before!
		
Click to expand...

Scazza,

Thanks for taking the time to put that extensive list up.

:thup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 25, 2012)

Reserve list please!   ta.


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2012)

Rick I can't send you a PM as your box is full. Have secured 8 more places taking the total to 80. That is the maximum the dining-room can hold. Rich


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

richart said:



			That is the maximum the dining-room can hold. Rich
		
Click to expand...

  Your dining room is upstairs isn't it????? Don't forget. We have some fat gits coming


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Your dining room is upstairs isn't it????? Don't forget. We have some fat gits coming
		
Click to expand...

I will tell Steve in the Pro shop, which is directly below, to evacuate when we are eating.

Better make sure the Stannah Stairlift is working as well.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Better make sure the Stannah Stairlift is working as well.

Click to expand...

 beat me to it!!:mmm:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 25, 2012)

sounds like this will be a top turnout. Will help in anyway possible Rick if needed


----------



## rickg (Jan 26, 2012)

Been a bit hectic at work but just catching up now.....Mailbox cleared!

Attendee list updated to include the extra 8 places, (nice one Rich :thup.

I added the last few forumers that requested a place....particularly pleasing to see Sandy wanting to come along as Go-Kart were very generous with donations last year and have already confirmed they are doing the same again this year...Thanks Sandy and I think it's great that the manufacturers get involved with the Forum....it's just one of the things that makes this forum the best out there.

I've also started to include Forumers guests where they particular requested slots, (I've left off those that just said that they could help out if we needed the numbers).

Heres the list of attendees and the reserve list. Let me know if i need to make any changes.
Charity page will be created before the weekend.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 26, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			Nothing wrong with trying to save a bit of cash Chris 

Click to expand...

Will PM you my phone number and e-mail details, but we should meet before if your going with YF to the open in July.
Have booked my room at Liphook for Sun and Mon night Â£67.
Room for an other on the sofa bed if anyone stuck.
I snore and f**t all night but do have GSH and normally a well stocked bar with me.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2012)

With 80 forumers attending, a great course and a great cause, surely this is potentially deserving of a proper article in the magazine rather than a write up in the forum section. The date would mean it would be in a winter edition when things are a bit quieter.


----------



## rickg (Jan 26, 2012)

GB72 said:



			With 80 forumers attending, a great course and a great cause, surely this is potentially deserving of a proper article in the magazine rather than a write up in the forum section. The date would mean it would be in a winter edition when things are a bit quieter.
		
Click to expand...

Now that we have a man on the inside.....I'm sure Tiger will be able to sway that....:thup:


----------



## John@PGE (Jan 26, 2012)

Can someone from the organising committee send me an email asap. I'd like to offer a free Gold Event.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 28, 2012)

Is anyone travelling down from the Lincolnshire area and fancy sharing a lift down?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 28, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Is anyone travelling down from the Lincolnshire area and fancy sharing a lift down?
		
Click to expand...

I will be heading down from Grantham


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 28, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Is anyone travelling down from the Lincolnshire area and fancy sharing a lift down?
		
Click to expand...

Traveling down from Holmfirth on the sunday morning and returning on the tuesday.
room booked in the tl at liphook for the sun and mon nights.


----------



## rickg (Jan 29, 2012)

OK that's this years bmycharity page set up so we can start fundraising!!!

www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012

I have led by example and paid my Â£25 donation/deposit so we are off and running. I set the target at Â£5,000 but it would be nice to get past last years total of Â£6,500.

I have also registered the event on the HFH website, and it will take around 5 days to receive our registration number.
So how it works is that all the players and their guests need to visit the web page, (link above and in my signature) and donate Â£25. This is your deposit for the golf day and secures your place. PLEASE make sure you tick the gift aid box if you are eligible, (last year around Â£1,250 was raised through the gift aid option).

It's also very important that you specify in the free text box that it is your deposit for the golf day and enter your Forum name. This is so I can differentiate between the golfers and anyone else who is just donating.

Anyone not playing who wishes to donate anything can also do so on this web page.

I will update the list regularly to show who has paid.

To spread the word, you can copy the link and put it on your Facebook page, Twitter, or anywhere else where people might see it and might want to donate.

I will update the page with some photos and a more personalised message later, but I just wanted to get the page in its basic form out there so people can start contributing.

I would ideally like to have all the players donations made by the end of February. The remaining Â£20 doesn't have to be paid until nearer the time.

If you pay a deposit/donation and then for some reason find that you can't play, there are 2 options:

1. Leave your deposit as a simple donation

2. If you can find someone to take your place and you would like your Â£25 back, get the Â£25 off them and they don't need to donate.

Clearly, once a donation has been made on the charity website, I cannot get it back.

Happy fundraising everyone!! :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2012)

Done.
Looking forward to it already.....


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2012)

Done with pleasure.


----------



## rickg (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow guys....some  of you are quick!!

deposits already for:

rickg
Imurg
Homer
richart
philthefragger
bluewolf

keep em coming...:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2012)

Rick - not sure how quickly it updates but I've just paid my Â£25 deposit for Blackmoor and can't see anything online to confirm this yet.


----------



## rickg (Jan 29, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rick - not sure how quickly it updates but I've just paid my Â£25 deposit for Blackmoor and can't see anything online to confirm this yet.
		
Click to expand...

it updates pretty much instantaneously...did you try refreshing the page?

I get an email from bmycharity everytime someone donates...yours came through at 21:58 so its been received OK


ALL DONATIONS FOR THE GOLF MONTHLY FORUM HFH TEAM 2012


Name	Amount(Gift Aid)	Message	Date
Chris Lovell	Â£25.00(6.25)		29/01/2012
Daniel Walsh	Â£25.00(6.25)	 H4h golf day deposit. Bluewolf	29/01/2012
Philip Murgatroyd	Â£25.00(6.25)	 Golf Day Deposit PhilTheFragger	29/01/2012
Richard Hart	Â£25.00(6.25)	 Deposit for Blackmoor from Richart	29/01/2012
Martin Bedborough	Â£25.00(6.25)	 Deposit for golf day - HomerJSimpson (Martin Bedborough)	29/01/2012
Ian Murgatroyd	Â£25.00(6.25)	 Deposit for Golf Day Imurg	29/01/2012
Rick Garg	Â£25.00(6.25)	 deposit for Blackmoor for Rick Garg	29/01/2012

this is what I see on the webpage...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2012)

No sweat Rick I can see it under most recent donations. I can rest easy now and focus on getting the game in shape for Blackmoor. Shout when you want the rest.


----------



## rickg (Jan 29, 2012)

deposits received for:

rickg
Imurg
Homer
richart
philthefragger
bluewolf
anotherdouble
Crow

:thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 29, 2012)

Rick,

Sorry but I didn't realise the message box was for leaving my Forum name. I tried to get back in to edit and wasn't able to.
Can you add it in please?


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2012)

Deposits received for:

rickg
Imurg
Homer
richart
philthefragger
bluewolf
anotherdouble
Crow
Viscount17
Golfmad

:thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 30, 2012)

Done :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2012)

Have done so Rick. Hope I did it properly!


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 30, 2012)

i'm in....


----------



## ademac (Jan 30, 2012)

Done...Cant wait!!


----------



## RichardC (Jan 30, 2012)

Done for myself and my guest.

Hope I done it right :mmm:


----------



## coolhand (Jan 30, 2012)

Done - BTW the date on the HFH page is showing the 25th of October not the 15th.


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2012)

coolhand said:



			Done - BTW the date on the HFH page is showing the 25th of October not the 15th.
		
Click to expand...

Just sent Rick a PM so I am sure the date will be amended shortly. I have put it down to his great age !!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jan 30, 2012)

Can I pay for my guest awsell?  I haven't decided wether to bring a mate or the father in law


----------



## paul1874 (Jan 30, 2012)

Done


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 30, 2012)

My deposit is in!!


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Can I pay for my guest awsell?  I haven't decided wether to bring a mate or the father in law
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can pay for your guest. Just put your forum name + guest in the message box. Names of guests can be sorted out for the Club later.


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2012)

23 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest


:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2012)

richart said:



			Just sent Rick a PM so I am sure the date will be amended shortly. I have put it down to his great age !!

Click to expand...

thanks to both of you...definitley a "senior" moment. ....a bit like the one last night when I made a cup of tea for my siter in law. I asked her how many sugars and she replied "one"....so I put one in............a spoonful of coffee!!.. ....she thought I was trying to poison her... 

I've now amended the bmycharity page to the correct date.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2012)

done Rick (its in the mrs name so to receive gift aid)


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 30, 2012)

Im in as well.


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2012)

25 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock

Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£625 (Â£156.25)

:thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a 41 year old father of three, and I'm getting all excited about a day of golf in 9 months time, what's wrong with me?  

But then, it is my first golf event so I think I should be forgiven for acting a bit like a teenager.  Having said that, 9 months is a long time, so there's everry chance that it won't be my first by then.

Also, plenty of time to work on not completely embarassing myself by my lack of ability.  Lesson no. 3 tonight.  :thup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Done


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2012)

28 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum

Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£700 (Â£175)

:thup:


----------



## Brookesy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive paid my donation and deposit, cant wait


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for your PM Rick. :thup:


----------



## badgerous (Jan 30, 2012)

Just made my payment. Absolutely bouncing already. Can't wait:clap:


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2012)

31 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous


Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£775 (Â£193.75)

:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2012)

well done PJ....that's the 1st Â£1000 in the coffers..... :clap:
32 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke


Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£800 (Â£200)

:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2012)

No problem Rick,looking forward to the day.
Saving my hard earned cash for an auction item.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 31, 2012)

Deposit/Donation Paid.


----------



## rickg (Jan 31, 2012)

33 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza


Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£825 (Â£206.25)

:thup:


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jan 31, 2012)

+ Â£50 and giftaid from me for moi + 1

Better start learning how to play properly now


----------



## rickg (Feb 1, 2012)

38 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest



Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£950 (Â£237.50)

:thup:

Quick note for GBWG...........your guest was 1st reserve, but shouldn't be a problem as there is bound to be someone that won't be able to make it with the date being so far away.


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 2, 2012)

When do deposits have to be in by? Only ask as I'm on the road at the mo...

CK


----------



## rickg (Feb 2, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			When do deposits have to be in by? Only ask as I'm on the road at the mo...

CK
		
Click to expand...

End of Feb please.....


----------



## rickg (Feb 2, 2012)

42 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime



Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,050 (Â£262.50)

:thup:


----------



## rickg (Feb 2, 2012)

44Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1



Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,100 (Â£275)

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2012)

rickg said:



			44Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1



Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,100 (Â£275)

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Come on guys, lets make sure we tick that Gift Aid box!!


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2012)

Everyone has Martin.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 2, 2012)

donation done, can't wait :thup:


----------



## rickg (Feb 2, 2012)

richart said:



			Everyone has Martin.

Click to expand...

Yep....every single one...Â£1100 x 25% = Â£275......


----------



## rickg (Feb 2, 2012)

45Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0



Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,125 (Â£281.25)

:thup:


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 3, 2012)

rickg said:



			End of Feb please..... 

Click to expand...

Will do!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just thought that I would give a quick update on the companies that have agreed to help with the fund raising already this year:

Sandy and the people at Go-Kart have donated a Go-Kart and Bag (she will also be playing as well)
Galvin Green have donated a couple of their top of range shirts.
Stewart Golf have donated a Z1 push trolley
Ping have donated a top of range bag and a 2010 open flag signed by Louis Oosthuizen

Remember the generosity of these companies when you are making purchases, many of these support this event year on year.

Plenty more emails sent so I will update as I get more replies.

I also apologise in advance in that I will be 'bending' forum rules slightly over the next few months and will be shamelessly plugging all the companies that help or donate.


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

Some great donations there GB72. I will be trying to get some fourballs from clubs that we can auction, as well as few bits off some local celebrities.  Will also be looking for sponsors for holes, as well as advertisers in a programme. All systems go !!


----------



## JCW (Feb 4, 2012)

I am new , i like to play to , not to far a drive for me , any spaces left ?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 4, 2012)

Can I please make a request that the Z1 trolley is put up as a prize for the shortest drive of the day?  :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Feb 4, 2012)

JCW said:



			I am new , i like to play to , not to far a drive for me , any spaces left ?
		
Click to expand...

JCW....I'm afraid the 80 spaces are full and we have a reserve list with about 10 names on it. Do you want to be placed on the reserve list?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 4, 2012)

good to see the Jambos supporting this.



paul1874 said:



			Count me in as well, will see if anyone at work wants to come as well
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Feb 5, 2012)

46 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman



Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,150 (287.50)

:thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2012)

yes please , like to do my bit for the boys  thanks 



rickg said:



			JCW....I'm afraid the 80 spaces are full and we have a reserve list with about 10 names on it. Do you want to be placed on the reserve list?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Feb 5, 2012)

JCW said:



			yes please , like to do my bit for the boys  thanks
		
Click to expand...

Ok Will add you when i next update it...got some earlier PM's from folks asking to be added as well as some texts so you'll probably end up  approx 15th reserve.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 5, 2012)

Rick 
Can you drop me an email ref the day
Cheers
Mike


----------



## rickg (Feb 5, 2012)

47 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41


Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,175 (293.75)

:thup:


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 6, 2012)

Good work on organising this. Fantastic

Can I be put on the waiting list please

Also wanted to know what the deal is with companies sponsoring the tees or the event as a whole?


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			Good work on organising this. Fantastic

Can I be put on the waiting list please

Also wanted to know what the deal is with companies sponsoring the tees or the event as a whole?
		
Click to expand...

We will be looking for hole sponsors and advertisers for the programme, so if you are interested George keep in touch.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 6, 2012)

Deposit paid, couldn't really afford to, but didn't want to be the one you were waiting for at the end of the month!  

Now to see if I can get the time off work!


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2012)

48 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41
Aztecs27


Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,200 (Â£300) Total = Â£1500

:thup:


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 6, 2012)

My company might be able to sponsor depending on the amounts, so if you can me an idea on what the rates will be, I will try and sort something out

Cheers


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			Good work on organising this. Fantastic

Can I be put on the waiting list please
		
Click to expand...

Hi GeneralStore, I've added you to the reserve list. There are already quite a few on it...........you're currently No. 15.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2012)

I know that there are alot of people on here who would like to help raise funds for Help For Heroes who cannot make it to the event or were too late to get one of the limited spaces. In my ongoing quest for prizes and auction items, I was talking to the communications director at Bushnell and she put forward a suggestion.

Bushnell are massive supporters of Help for Heroes and they are getting behind the National Golf Club Challenge. The basis is that any club can register and nominate one competition in June as a fund raising comp. This can be any normal club comp. The club can then decide how they want to raise funds on that day and it can be anything as simple as adding a Â£1 onto your normal competition entry fee. The top 10 mens and top 5 ladies cards are submitted and the top 3 clubs get to send a team of 10 to the final (I believe at Turnbury) then there is a final place for a team from the club that raises the most. 

The link his here

http://www.nationalgolfclubchallenge.org.uk/challenge.php

I thought that this was something that we could all put to our committees. I know that there may be some opposition if the captain takes offence to another cause raising money instead of his nominated charity but I thought that this was a really good, simple way of a club making a difference and it can all be tied in with a normal comp.

Let me know what you think, if it seems popular I will put a sticky on the main section for a while. 


PS I have run this past Rickg and MikeH as did not want to tread on the toes of GM or the forum event.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2012)

Good idea, I will put it to our Captain as H4H is his charity, and the bottom line is raising as much money as possible.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Rick,

Can you put my mate Terry down on the reserve list please.

I was telling him about this and as soon as he realised it was for Help the Heroes Charity, he said straight away, "Put me down please, it's a great cause".


----------



## rickg (Feb 10, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Hi Rick,

Can you put my mate Terry down on the reserve list please.

I was telling him about this and as soon as he realised it was for Help the Heroes Charity, he said straight away, "Put me down please, it's a great cause".
		
Click to expand...

OK...he's no.16 on the reserve list..........tell him not to hold his breath.....:mmm:


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Rick,

I did also tell him that it is already well supported.

But you never know!


----------



## rickg (Feb 11, 2012)

49 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41
Aztecs27
JustOne


Total raised to date (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,225 (Â£300) Total = Â£1525
(plus........Â£200 cheque enroute from Grumpyjock's company..:cheers

:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2012)

Well done Rick.
Im sure your well on the way to beating last years money raised.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## rickg (Feb 12, 2012)

Update to Playing list...We had a guest drop out, so 1st reserve (GBWG guest) has moved into the main list. Please let me know if you spot any errors.


----------



## rickg (Feb 12, 2012)

Update to reserve list.....please let me know if there are any changes...


----------



## RichardC (Feb 12, 2012)

Rick,

Could you remove the 2 guests I had on the reserve list please. They have pulled out on me


----------



## rickg (Feb 12, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Rick,

Could you remove the 2 guests I had on the reserve list please. They have pulled out on me 

Click to expand...

No problem mate....thanks for letting me know. :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to keep the prize and Auction items up to date, have had a great donation from Ian Poulter through his IJP Design company. They have put forward a Tour Shirt signed by Ian Poulter which should make a great collectors item (especially if he wins big this year).


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 13, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Just to keep the prize and Auction items up to date, have had a great donation from Ian Poulter through his IJP Design company. They have put forward a Tour Shirt signed by Ian Poulter which should make a great collectors item (especially if he wins big this year).
		
Click to expand...

Blimey. Nice gesture! Great work Greg, as always!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2012)

Rick,
I'm afraid that, as last year, I can't make the day this year. But have made a small donation which I hope will be of some use (thought it best to let you know incase you thought I was paying a deposit).
Keep up the good work.


----------



## brendy (Feb 13, 2012)

Guys I have to say this is fantastic, well done on the organisational side so far, a cracking effort and you are a real credit to the forum.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Just to keep the prize and Auction items up to date, have had a great donation from Ian Poulter through his IJP Design company. They have put forward a Tour Shirt signed by Ian Poulter which should make a great collectors item (especially if he wins big this year).
		
Click to expand...

Well done Greg. I am sorting out a programme for the day, with advertisers, and sponsors. All the companies that provide auction prizes will get a full mention. I will PM you with further details.


----------



## rickg (Feb 13, 2012)

Gil_Emott said:



			Rick,
I'm afraid that, as last year, I can't make the day this year. But have made a small donation which I hope will be of some use (thought it best to let you know incase you thought I was paying a deposit).
Keep up the good work.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Steve......very, very generous...........thanks. :whoo:


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rick

Other than a couple of definite 'Noes' I've had no response from the rest so please free up these places


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			Rick

Other than a couple of definite 'Noes' I've had no response from the rest so please free up these places
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate ....thanks.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2012)

The wonderful people at Cleveland/Srixon have donated a visor signed by Gonzalo Dernandez-Castano, winner of the 2011 Barclays Singapore Open. 

PS

Anyone got a direct email address for Mizuno. Have tried to find one but can only find contact details for phone and post.


----------



## noble78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Deposit/donation done, look forward to the day :thup:


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Greg, they do seem a bit shy

If you're on twitter why not try going through Luke Donald?
Two birds in one . . .


----------



## RichardC (Feb 14, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			Greg, they do seem a bit shy

If you're on twitter why not try going through Luke Donald?
Two birds in one . . .
		
Click to expand...

A short game lesson with Luke would be a cracking auction


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			Greg, they do seem a bit shy

If you're on twitter why not try going through Luke Donald?
Two birds in one . . .
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to oblige if you're not on there, Greg.


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2012)

53 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41
Aztecs27
JustOne
Geoff Reeve + 3 guests (Blackmoor)
Noble78


Total raised to date including non playing donations (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,400 (Â£343.75) Total = Â£1743.75
(plus........Â£200 cheque enroute from Grumpyjock's company..:cheers

:thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2012)

Only signed up for Twitter last night. Not sure I can get the message across in so few words. I did send a thank you message to Ian poulter for his company's donation.


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2012)

GB72 said:



			The wonderful people at Cleveland/Srixon have donated a visor signed by Gonzalo *D*ernandez-Castano, winner of the 2011 Barclays Singapore Open.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey...must be a big visor!!:rofl:   

hope he signs it as Fernandez though.....


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm happy to oblige if you're not on there, Greg.
		
Click to expand...

No offence, but a short game lesson with you won't fetch as much in an auction mate.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm happy to oblige if you're not on there, Greg.
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			No offence, but a short game lesson with you won't fetch as much in an auction mate.  

Click to expand...

- spits Stella all over keyboard and nearly chokes to death - .....
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2012)

We're on the lookout for 4 ball vouchers for the auction...the posher the club the better to fetch higher bids,  but all will be gratefully received with thanks.

 If any forumers can get their club to donate one, then please let GB72, Richart or me know.........many thanks. :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2012)

Region3 said:



			No offence, but a short game lesson with you won't fetch as much in an auction mate.  

Click to expand...

 I'll have you know I only duff 2 in 5 chips now!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am working through manufacturers at the moment. Will then move on to retailers and may try some big name courses. Galvin green shirt arrived the other day and is smart. Had a dozen balls from titleist today as well. As well as mizuno I am also looking for an email address for cobra.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 14, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Only signed up for Twitter last night. Not sure I can get the message across in so few words. I did send a thank you message to Ian poulter for his company's donation.
		
Click to expand...

I tweeted the same



rickg said:



			We're on the lookout for 4 ball vouchers for the auction...the posher the club the better to fetch higher bids,  but all will be gratefully received with thanks.

 If any forumers can get their club to donate one, then please let GB72, Richart or me know.........many thanks. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Would it be worthwhile contacting de Vere, Marriott etc etc


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2012)

rickg said:



			Blimey...must be a big visor!!:rofl:   

hope he signs it as Fernandez though.....

Click to expand...

No wonder every one calls him Gonzo.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 15, 2012)

Just paid mate


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2012)

55 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest (1st reserve)
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41
Aztecs27
JustOne
Geoff Reeve + 3 guests (Blackmoor)
Noble78
Midnight


Total raised to date including non playing donations (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,425 (Â£350) Total = Â£1775
(plus........Â£200 cheque enroute from Grumpyjock's company..:cheers

:thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2012)

Will be paying mine next week. Sorry it is a bit late.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 15, 2012)

I reckon you may get special dispensation GB for all the work you do behind the scenes with prizes etc :clap:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nope, it is all about the money raised so no special dispensation. Plus it really helps Rick with the organisation to have everyone paid up and on the list asap. 

By the way, if anyone is interested I was bought some H4H golf socks for Xmas. They are thick, warm and very comfortable so highly recommend.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2012)

just got a mention from IJP himself after thanking him for his donation on twitter. Hopefully paves the was for other pros to get involved.


Told the father in lawabout the day now that he'sa confirmed guest, he's chuffed to bits and cant wait.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just seen the RT, nice to get a comment back (no reply to my tweet though). 

The signed shirt is being delivered tomorrow. If it is not too expensive I will try and get it framed to up the auction value. 

Would be sorted if some others saw it and offered items. Not easy to get messages to pros except throught their club sponsors. Anyone here on the Mizuno Forum want to try and get a message through to them or through Mizuno to Luke. If not I may have to actually write to them through normal mail.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2012)

Ive just tweeted to Westy and Luke, hopefully they see it!


----------



## SyR (Feb 17, 2012)

Please can you add me to the reserve list. Thanks.


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2012)

SyR said:



			Please can you add me to the reserve list. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Done...you are currently 12th reserve...


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 17, 2012)

I've paid for myself, Lesbanana and Pontius.

CK


----------



## Timh27 (Feb 17, 2012)

can you put me on the reserve list please?


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2012)

Timh27 said:



			can you put me on the reserve list please?
		
Click to expand...

Done....13th reserve.


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2012)

58 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest 
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41
Aztecs27
JustOne
Geoff Reeve + 3 guests (Blackmoor)
Noble78
Midnight
CallawayKid
Pontius69
Lesbanana


Total raised to date including non playing donations (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,500 (Â£368.75) Total = Â£1868.75
(plus........Â£200 cheque enroute from Grumpyjock's company..:cheers

:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 17, 2012)

so effectively 2k already, awesome. Although the auction will no doubt outprice me I intend on having a few sheckles saved up for the big day, just incase


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			so effectively 2k already, awesome. Although the auction will no doubt outprice me I intend on having a few sheckles saved up for the big day, just incase 

Click to expand...

Good point Gibbo. Can Rick or whoever confirm about payments for the auction items. Will their be a facility to pay via a debit/credit card on the night or will it be strictly cash or cheque


----------



## rickg (Feb 17, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point Gibbo. Can Rick or whoever confirm about payments for the auction items. Will their be a facility to pay via a debit/credit card on the night or will it be strictly cash or cheque
		
Click to expand...

Preferred method of payment for auction items is via credit card to the bmycharitywebsite as no cash changes hands and we get the gift aid. No need to pay on the night as we'll know who the winning bidders are. Last year I gave the winning bidders a week to settle and it worked really well.

In the rare event that anyone cant pay by credit/debit card, then we'll come to some other arrangement. Some people paid me cash last year and I made the payment with my credit card. The good news about the charity site is that everything is transparent and because we can leave comments on there, everyone can see where the money is coming from.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			Preferred method of payment for auction items is via credit card to the bmycharitywebsite as no cash changes hands and we get the gift aid. No need to pay on the night as we'll know who the winning bidders are. Last year I gave the winning bidders a week to settle and it worked really well.

In the rare event that anyone cant pay by credit/debit card, then we'll come to some other arrangement. Some people paid me cash last year and I made the payment with my credit card. The good news about the charity site is that everything is transparent and because we can leave comments on there, everyone can see where the money is coming from.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that - might have to switch HID's for mine - wonder if she'll notice


----------



## Browner (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm new to Golf Monthly forum but as ex forces, would like to support this event.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Browner, you should post a 'hi im new' thread in the lounge so we can all get to know you better.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2012)

can't find cobra but have you tried Golfsmith? 
there's one email address on the web: sales@golfsmitheurope.co.uk and the MD is Douglas Poole.
Strictly the email is for trade customers but . . . 

Not on twitter but there is a golf nut with a radio programme who is


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2012)

Alison.Day@puma.com   UK PR contact

may get to cobra this way


----------



## GB72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a great item arrive today, better than expected. How cool is this, get your credit cards ready for the day:







Thanks to IJP Designs and good like to Ian Poulter for this week,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			Not on twitter but there is a golf nut with a radio programme who is
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone tried DJ Spoony too on twitter at @spoonygolf

Anouter golf nut and does a lot of charity work


----------



## GB72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trouble with Twitter is that you cannot get the message across in 140 characters. Email is the way forward. Have emailed Chris Evans and will try the Puma address as well as or new forum friend from Direct Golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Trouble with Twitter is that you cannot get the message across in 140 characters.
		
Click to expand...

Try TwitLonger - just an idea as I know Spoony is as mad on his golf as we are. I'll leave it to you guys as you've got it all in hand. Great job on the IJP gear.


----------



## rickg (Feb 21, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Had a great item arrive today, better than expected. How cool is this, get your credit cards ready for the day:


Thanks to IJP Designs and good like to Ian Poulter for this week,
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Greg.....:thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've even paid my deposit now.


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2012)

60 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest 
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41
Aztecs27
JustOne
Geoff Reeve + 3 guests (Blackmoor)
Noble78
Midnight
CallawayKid
Pontius69
Lesbanana
GB72
Lee Yates (Blackmoor)


Total raised to date including non playing donations (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,550 (Â£381.25) Total = Â£1931.25
(plus........Â£200 cheque enroute from Grumpyjock's company..:cheers

:thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 28, 2012)

flippin 'eck. Fantastic achievement so far!


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder that all deposits are due by the end of Feb. There are currently 20 outstanding and the breakdown is as follows....(no individual names yet until the payment becomes past due... then we set Smiffy on you.....)

*GM staff x 4* (MH can't make the day due some exotic assignment..but he reckons he can get a team of 4 no problem)

*Blackmoor members x 6* (No problem here because Richart is guaranteeing their deposits)

*Forum members (8) and guests (2) *(please pay ASAP).

Thanks to all who have already paid and look forward to receiving the remaining deposits. 
:thup:

Rick


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 28, 2012)

Great work! 

Whats the reserve list looking like?


----------



## oakey22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Oops, forgot about this, Inge have been hectic lately. Payment on way


----------



## rickg (Feb 29, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			Great work! 

Whats the reserve list looking like?
		
Click to expand...

16 names on there at present. You are number 10, however all the ones ahead of you are guests of Forum members and maybe some of them might let you move up ahead of them as I know some were trying to help get the numbers up for the day.

The guests ahead of you are from the following forumers.

mulinsbeachbar
badgerous
G1BB0
wookie
Scazza
Snelly x2
Slime x2


----------



## rickg (Feb 29, 2012)

61 Deposits received for:

Rickg
Richart
Smiffy
Paul 1874
RichardC
Crow
bluewolf
coolhand
PhilTheFragger
Imurg
beck9965
full_throttle
HotDogAssassin
anotherdouble
HomerJSimpson
leftie
viscount 17
Golfmad
murphthemog
Twire
daveyc2k2
ademac
RichardC guest
Fundy
grumpyjock
therod
wookie
Robobum
Brookesy
Sandy
Badgerous
Pokerjoke
Scazza
GOLFBALL-WHACKER-GUY
GBWG guest 
Tiger
Snelly 
Snelly guest
PNWokingham
Swinger
Jeremy Cave (Richart guest)
Slime
snaphookwedge
Scottjd1
G1BB0
Pieman
Sweatysock41
Aztecs27
JustOne
Geoff Reeve + 3 guests (Blackmoor)
Noble78
Midnight
CallawayKid
Pontius69
Lesbanana
GB72
Lee Yates (Blackmoor)
Oaky22


Total raised to date including non playing donations (Gift aid in Brackets):

Â£1,575 (Â£387.50) Total = Â£1962.50
(plus........Â£200 cheque enroute from Grumpyjock's company..:cheers

:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 29, 2012)

A really fantastic achievement Rick. Keep up the good work, really looking forward to the day.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 8, 2012)

rick, not suggesting that you do it but maybe one of our techies could fix it so that the auction could go live through the forum? maybe just need a wifi laptop?


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

Rick clear out your in box old boy.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

Are we going to have longest drive competitions, nearest the pin that sort of thing???? Make it a bit more interesting!


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Are we going to have longest drive competitions, nearest the pin that sort of thing???? Make it a bit more interesting!
		
Click to expand...

And your interest in that sort of thing would be ..... ?


----------



## rickg (Mar 9, 2012)

richart said:



			Rick clear out your in box old boy.

Click to expand...

Sorry old chap.....sorted..:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry mate, just realised that I have not paid my deposit for this yet. I will sort it out when I get home tonight. I did not realise that it required paying yet.


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2012)

Aberdeen Asset Management have promised us a framed 2010 Ryder Cup Pin Flag, signed by Colin Montgomerie. Should make a great auction prize.


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll be posting an update tomorrow night with the latest totals and some further info about the reserve list and guests.....we have received a cheque from Grumpyjock's branch for Â£200 which i posted off to Help for Heroes and they acknowledged receipt, and we raised Â£200 today at Woburn with the morning and afternoon winners donating their Â£50 winnings and Rob2 very generously donating Â£100.....I'll be paying those in tomorrow.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a quick fundraising update........we've now received:
63 playing deposits @ Â£1575

Donations totaling Â£460 from:
GIL_EMOT Â£50
amandajr Â£10
rob2 Â£100
grumpyjocks branch Â£200
region3 Woburn winnings Â£50
rickg Woburn winnings Â£50

Guess the drives Â£30

Gift Aid Â£447.50

Total to date: Â£2512.50

anyone still to pay their deposit please do so ASAP....( we have a large reserve list.....:thup


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 31, 2012)

Ive received the GM centenary flag which I will get Lee Westwood to sign on 9th July at Gainsborough 

Fragger


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ive received the GM centenary flag which I will get Lee Westwood to sign on 9th July at Gainsborough 

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Sorry was going to PM you that it was on the way then plain forgot.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 31, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Sorry was going to PM you that it was on the way then plain forgot.
		
Click to expand...

No worries


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 1, 2012)

This event is just getting bigger and bigger by the year. Disappointed not to be playing this year after attending the first two years but it looks like it is extrememly well subscribed. Well done Rick and his band of scantily clad assistants and good luck with the weather on the day.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm happy to donate the GM Centenary Flag signed by GMac which I won a few months ago.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2012)

Are spectators allowed? I can shout "Get in the hole" on demand if required.

I can also do:

"Mashed Potato"
"Thats why you are who you are"


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 3, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I'm happy to donate the GM Centenary Flag signed by GMac which I won a few months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Thats an excellent donation HotDog, very generous sir!


----------



## rickg (Apr 5, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I'm happy to donate the GM Centenary Flag signed by GMac which I won a few months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Very generous mate....many thanks........

science boy......spectators more than welcome, in fact if you're interested we are looking at offering caddies to anyone that wants one if we can get some of the Blackmoor members to volunteer, or if any of the Forum members who aren't playing want to get involved. The caddies wont be paid (maybe a beer from the player :cheers, but whoever has one will donate a Â£20 fee for the HFH cause.

Further details to be announced if Richart manages to muster some volunteers..........if we get any fit birds caddying the cost rises to Â£30.... :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2012)

would happily donate Â£30 for a hottie, maybe if you do get some you should auction them tho


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2012)

I am up for a caddie. If you want to spend 4 hours searching for my ball with me in the trees I would happily buy you a beer and donate more money to HFH. :thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 7, 2012)

rickg said:



			if we get any fit birds caddying the cost rises to Â£30...
		
Click to expand...

http://www.eyecandycaddies.com/


----------



## Kirbz (Apr 15, 2012)

Add me to the waiting list if possible! Would love to be involved! Will make a donation at the end of the month too. Great work so far guys keep it up!


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 23, 2012)

Rick - your PM box is full ....

Been trying to get through to you to get added to the waiting list :whoo:


----------



## Faldono1fan (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Rick

Just a quick note to say good luck with the day. I attended the last 2 years & they were very enjoyable & extremely well organised. Such a great cause.All the best.

I will make a small donation as I don't think I will get in as a reserve!


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			Rick - your PM box is full ....

Been trying to get through to you to get added to the waiting list :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

kirbz and Duncan........will update the waiting list next week.....:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2012)

Faldono1fan said:



			Hi Rick

Just a quick note to say good luck with the day. I attended the last 2 years & they were very enjoyable & extremely well organised. Such a great cause.All the best.

I will make a small donation as I don't think I will get in as a reserve!
		
Click to expand...

Alan......very generous sir!!!!......many thanks ..........:thup:


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2012)

Quick update on latest donations and current total:

Twire Â£125 donation from sale of irons :thup:

gjbike Â£20 donation from winnings at Woburn :thup:

rickg Â£10 donation from side bet with region3 at Woodhall Spa

total raised:

deposits: Â£1625
donations: Â£695 (includes guess the drive)
gift aid: Â£Â£511.25

Total: Â£2831.25

still waiting Â£25 deposits from the following Forum members: (please pay ASAP)

Vig
mullinsbeachbar
Bash
Steve79
IanLeeds
Alex1975
slime guest


----------



## Steve79 (May 1, 2012)

Deposit Paid, sorry for the delay.


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2012)

Steve79 said:



			Deposit Paid, sorry for the delay.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve......:thup:


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2012)

Done & sorry fot the delay.
P.S. Your inbox is full *rickg*, I'm trying to whizz a PM over!

*Slime*.


----------



## rickg (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys,

Inbox emptied...........:thup:


----------



## Stuball79 (May 16, 2012)

my name is Captain Stu Ball Firstly thank you for supporting such a great charity on behalf of all of us in The armed forces.Secondly I am attempting a New World Record of most golf played in 5 days. 360 Holes in 5 days. All to raise money for H4H also. Please visit my  links for more info. All are welcome to come andd join me for a few holes throughout the challenge 2nd-6th July I will post exact itinerary once finalised. courses include Cams Hall, South Winchester, Sherfield Oaks, Blue Mountain and Hampton Court Palace.Please join me I will need some support and please donate as much as you can at the following sites.www.bmycharity.com/StuartBall www.justgiving.com/Stuart-BallEnduroGolf360


----------



## richart (May 16, 2012)

The link doesn't work Stu. You are welcome to come along to Blackmoor and help with the fund raising.


----------



## Stuball79 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry try http://www.justgiving.com/Stuart-BallEnduroGolf360 Thanks for the support


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2012)

It's been a while since I last updated so thanks to all those who have sent in their deposits...just a couple that I'm mopping up via PM....

We held a HFH committee meeting recently and the decision was made to limit forumers to one guest maximum each. This is to ensure that we get the maximum amount of forumers playing as possible. The reserve list has been updated to reflect this. Hope folks understand the reasoning behind this.

The latest playing list is below: (click to enlarge)




And here is the reserve list.
(if any of the forumers with guests on the reserve list are willing to allow the forum members on the reserve list to move up ahead of their guests, then just let me know)



And finally...here is the updated total raised......(Â£3206.25)


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rick, you can remove my guest as he wont be able to make it. (I had forgot until you made this post)


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheers Steve.....:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 30, 2012)

Â£12 donated today as promised, http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?42209-Armed-Forces-Day-Sat-30th-june


----------



## rickg (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Rob!! Â£15 including your gift aid........:thup:


----------



## Scazza (Jul 1, 2012)

Not yet booked my hotel room and am wondering if everyone is booking in to the Liphook Travelodge?! As I'd rather be at the same place as everyone else.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 1, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Not yet booked my hotel room and am wondering if everyone is booking in to the Liphook Travelodge?! As I'd rather be at the same place as everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

That's where we stayed last year as it's only 10 minutes down the road. Bit of a dive, but cheap as chips. I really need to book my room too.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jul 1, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Not yet booked my hotel room and am wondering if everyone is booking in to the Liphook Travelodge?! As I'd rather be at the same place as everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Just booked mine there, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## rickg (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm staying at Chez Richart.........will be trying to blank out mrs & mrs Smiffy in the next room.......he's often commented that she gets frisky in a strange bed........it will be like that scene from the Wicker man with Britt Ekland.......


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			.will be trying to blank out mrs & mrs Smiffy in the next room.......he's often commented that she gets frisky in a strange bed........it will be like that scene from the Wicker man with Britt Ekland.......

Click to expand...

Excellent - do we get to burn Smiffy at the Stake if he fails to beat Swinger's drive....:clap:


----------



## SyR (Jul 2, 2012)

rickg said:



			And here is the reserve list.
(if any of the forumers with guests on the reserve list are willing to allow the forum members on the reserve list to move up ahead of their guests, then just let me know)
		
Click to expand...

Rick can you remove me from the reserve list please as I cannot make this date anymore. Thanks.


----------



## rickg (Jul 4, 2012)

SyR said:



			Rick can you remove me from the reserve list please as I cannot make this date anymore. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Ok SyR...thanks for letting me know mate...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 9, 2012)

The Golf Monthly Centenary Flag has been signed by a certain Mr Lee Westwood and will be presented for auction at Blackmoor on the day.

Fragger


----------



## rickg (Jul 12, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Golf Monthly Centenary Flag has been signed by a certain Mr Lee Westwood and will be presented for auction at Blackmoor on the day.

Fragger 

Click to expand...

nice one Phil..........:thup:

I've also managed to acquire a Luke Donald signed cap from when he played the 2012 BMW at Wentworth.......

And also a Colin Montgomorie signed glove from Yonex.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 12, 2012)

balls, I was working at a certain Mr Keith Woods house on Tuesday (its mint by the way), should have asked for a gift or 3


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

Rick, can I be added to the reserve list please.

As ex-forces myself I try to get involved in as many HFH events as possible.

I would also be interested in sponsoring a hole so if you can let me know details of that or anything else if all holes are covered now I would be grateful.

Thank you.


----------



## rickg (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Robin, sorry, just seen you post......have added you to the reserve list, you are currently 8th reserve.

Richart is organising the sponsorship so drop him a pm for details and he'll let you know what's available etc........thanks for the support....

cheers


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry, I'm out of this one. Good luck to those who can make it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Rick am sorry mate but I have to pull out. Due to calf and knee injury I have been advised to lay off golf for the rest of the year. I cant remember if this was a no return once paid but I am not looking for anything back so hopefully you can earn twice out of my space. As day is booked off I may still come along and support. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Any spaces on this then? I might ask if ChrisD wants to come with me if we can get two spots?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 23, 2012)

Rick,

Can you take my mate Terrys name off the reserve list please. He can't get the time off so has to work.

Thanks.


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Any spaces on this then? I might ask if ChrisD wants to come with me if we can get two spots?
		
Click to expand...

Mashley, there is a fairly full reserve list....approx 8-10 at present. I will update it later with the recent withdrawals and publish it over the weekend when I get some time.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 8, 2012)

I dont know how many of you are also staying in acommodation the night before, but I thought it would be great to organise a meet up, for a few beers and a meal somewhere? Open to suggestions obviously. I owe quite a few of you a few drinks and a bite to eat anyway, but anyone else interested, if you could pm me then i can get some numbers together.


----------



## rickg (Sep 8, 2012)

Just added the donations online from sweatysock (Â£20 from Cooden), StuartC (Â£40 from Hillside) and paperboys Â£2 for his guess the drive entry.

thanks guys!!


----------



## sweatysock41 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would love to have been at Cooden Rick but I think you're getting confused in your old age or had too much sun .  It was Kenilworth where you received the cash.


----------



## rickg (Sep 10, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			I think you're getting confused in your old age.
		
Click to expand...

half past two!!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rick, I forgot to hand it over on the day but the wedge that I won at Hillside can go in the prize collection as well. I won it with a fluke shot from you anyway.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 11, 2012)

Rick I have sent you a pm.. unable to make this now or any other meets for the forseeable.

have a great day folks


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 11, 2012)

Has anyone put any thought towards having a 'theme' for the day?  i.e. wacky trousers, style of headwear etc.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 13, 2012)

the father in law and I are planning to come down early on sunday and get a round in ashe doesnt play that often, is there any way of getting a round in at blackmoore on the sunday? 

Hoping a fellow forumite is a member there and can get us on, assuming its members only on weekends?


Gibbo sorry to hear you cant make it mate, you were one of the forumers i was most looking forward to meeting


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Has anyone put any thought towards having a 'theme' for the day?  i.e. wacky trousers, style of headwear etc.
		
Click to expand...

No, but anyone wearing 'wacky trousers' will be fined heavily in the name of charity !


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			the father in law and I are planning to come down early on sunday and get a round in ashe doesnt play that often, is there any way of getting a round in at blackmoore on the sunday? 

Hoping a fellow forumite is a member there and can get us on, assuming its members only on weekends?


Gibbo sorry to hear you cant make it mate, you were one of the forumers i was most looking forward to meeting
		
Click to expand...

I will look into it Stuart, but guests do need to play with a member at the weekend, and I am not sure I am around on the Sunday. Perhaps forumers that play at other local courses might be up for a game.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks GWG, I will be playing in meets again in the not too distant future. had 2 deaths in last 3 weeks (both grandparents same side!), a change in income, extra demands from the kids = golf on hold for the short term. as big Arnie said 'I'll be back'


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 14, 2012)

I know this has probably been asked several times but what hotel are people staying at, or can you recommend me one please?


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2012)

There is a Travel Lodge in Liphook which is less than 10 minutes from the course. Very basic but cheap !! Not the one in Four Marks which is further from the course. Not sure how many have already booked there.


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

OK....its been a while but here is an updated attendance list. There are a lot of new additions due to some pull outs and others that couldnt make it, so please check the list carefully as if you were a reserve you have probably been added:

New additions are:

Scazza guest
Timh27
Faldono1fan
StuartC
Fish
Kirbz
Jammydodger
MashleyR7

If any of the above can't make it, please let me know ASAP.

Please also make the Â£25 deposit on the Bmycharity webpage

www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012

StuartC & Faldono1fan already paid
I also need some names to go with the forum names & guests, please let me know (shown in red).

Finally there are 2 remaining spaces for Forum members, ideally looking for 1 lady to make up a ladies 4 ball.


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi *rickg*, No.79 is my guest, name of M Hill, but goes by the name of Blowtorch, if you need to fill in the blanks.
It says TBC but was confirmed ages ago...........................if you need to know that.
Many thanks,

*Slime*.


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

Slime said:



			Hi *rickg*, No.79 is my guest, name of M Hill, but goes by the name of Blowtorch, if you need to fill in the blanks.
It says TBC but was confirmed ages ago...........................if you need to know that.
Many thanks,

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate....just to  confiirm, where it says TBC, it was just the  full names that i was after for the program Richart is putting together.


----------



## coolhand (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm going to have to bail I'm afraid, my wife has to visit her sick mother that week so I'm on childcare duties.

Are there any holes still to be sponsered? If there are put me down for one so at least I'll still be there in sprit.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2012)

coolhand said:



			I'm going to have to bail I'm afraid, my wife has to visit her sick mother that week so I'm on childcare duties.

Are there any holes still to be sponsered? If there are put me down for one so at least I'll still be there in sprit.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you can't make it Luke. I will put you down for a sponsored hole. Please refer to the HFH hole sponsor thread for details.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Rick,

Just to let you know my guest at No 77 is going to be Pete West.


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

We now have 5 spaces opened up if anyone else wants to attend this. Unfortunately due to prior commitments and a heavy workload, none of the GM team have been able to take up their reserved places, however Mike is sending along a GM goody box for prizes, so thanks Mike.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Rick have all the reserves been put in now then as there was a reserve list of about 15 wasn't there? I know Swanny32 may be interested in this.

I'm not sure if I will be able to make this myself anymore. I am having minor surgery on my hand next Monday and don't know how long the recovery will take. I am hopefully to be able to play but should know more next week and will keep you updated over the next few weeks.

Hope that's ok?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2012)

I do now have holiday availability, so I could do it if needed to make up the spaces.

Just don't ask me to enjoy it!


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Just don't ask me to enjoy it!
		
Click to expand...

Is there another reason to play?


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I do now have holiday availability, so I could do it if needed to make up the spaces.

Just don't ask me to enjoy it!
		
Click to expand...

Come on murph, head up mate and start enjoying this wonderful game again, you know you want to....:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 17, 2012)

madadey said:



			come on *marvin*, head up mate and start enjoying this wonderful game again, you know you want to....:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 17, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Come on murph, head up mate and start enjoying this wonderful game again, you know you want to....:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Murph this could just be the pickup you need.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Murph this could just be the pickup you need.
		
Click to expand...

Or another nail in the coffin?


----------



## RichardC (Sep 17, 2012)

Rick the guest im bringing is not going to be Charlie. Guests name is Jason Chatt :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Rick have all the reserves been put in now then as there was a reserve list of about 15 wasn't there? I know Swanny32 may be interested in this.

I'm not sure if I will be able to make this myself anymore. I am having minor surgery on my hand next Monday and don't know how long the recovery will take. I am hopefully to be able to play but should know more next week and will keep you updated over the next few weeks.

Hope that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

  yes all reserves now in.....some dropped out and I asked some other guests to make way for forummers as there was a late surge of interrest......unfortunately, most of the forummers who expressed a late interest can't now make it, so I may reinstate a couple of the guests who had kindly stepped  down  if they still want to play.  Swanny32 is definitely in if he wants to play.

Murph is definitley getting put back in now he's available........wouldnt be the same without his happy smiling face........:ears:


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Rick the guest im bringing is not going to be Charlie. Guests name is Jason Chatt :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK mate.....does Charlie still want to come?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			yes all reserves now in.....some dropped out and I asked some other guests to make way for forummers as there was a late surge of interrest......unfortunately, most of the forummers who expressed a late interest can't now make it, so I may reinstate a couple of the guests who had kindly stepped  down  if they still want to play.  Swanny32 is definitely in if he wants to play.

Murph is definitley getting put back in now he's available........wouldnt be the same without his happy smiling face........:ears:
		
Click to expand...

You just want a lift?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Rick, Sorry about this but I will have to withdraw.

Just changed jobs and its so busy that i wont be able to take any time.

Apologies and have a great day.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			OK mate.....does Charlie still want to come?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately no as he is no longer able to walk the course due to arthritis. Thanks for asking:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2012)

Richard, the club have bought two new buggies if Charlie was interested.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Richard, the club have bought two new buggies if Charlie was interested.
		
Click to expand...

I will have a word with him tomorrow. I would have thought that he would be up for it if there are buggies available.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Richard, the club have bought two new buggies if Charlie was interested.
		
Click to expand...

Can I have the other one?  I haven't got arthritis, I'm just fat and lazy.  :ears:


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You just want a lift?
		
Click to expand...

Only if  youre going down on the Sunday and coming back on tuesday........:swing:


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

Fish is now playing in this.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2012)

OK folks.........let's be having those handicaps please. If your signature is up to date and its in there, I'll get it from there, otherwise let us know on here.

Also any veggies out there? (Please only respond if you are, otherwise we'll assume you're normal..)


----------



## User20205 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm off 9 and completely normal!!:thup:


did I see you on TV last night sporting some rather subtle red tartan trousers ??


----------



## Swinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Managed to get down to 2 but that game has long since left me!! 

Does 9 sound fair??

I'll have the low fat option for dessert.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2012)

therod said:



			I'm off 9 and completely normal!!:thup:


did I see you on TV last night sporting some rather subtle red tartan trousers ??
		
Click to expand...

er, yes...that was me on the Trilby Tour....my playing partner qualified which is the only reason I got on telly!!!
Did you see who won it?......mr Paul llewelyn.....he also won it last year........off 10...him and mr Voce have a lot in common..:rant:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't see it all. The bloke you played with celebrated in a rather extravagant way, he looked old enough to know better ! 

I saw the bloke running it acting like a proper William Hunt, but the highlight was the fleeting glimpse of those trews. I had to go for a lie down after that.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			mr Paul llewelyn.....he also won it last year........off 10.
		
Click to expand...

What was he playing off this year?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Rick, I have spoken to Swanny and he can't make it as he has already signed up for a society day that day.

Also, not sure if my sig has updated but now playing off 18 (17.8).


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Rick, I have spoken to Swanny and he can't make this. He has already signed up for a society day that day.

Also, not sure if my sig has updated so my handicap is 18 (17.8).


----------



## GB72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Handicap up to 19 now


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2012)

Region3 said:



			What was he playing off this year?
		
Click to expand...

Gary, I moved my response to the trilby Tour thread as I was starting to take this one off topic......response is here.....

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...iam-HUnt-Trilby-Tour-2012&p=657416#post657416


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike and the kind folks at GM towers have sent along a nice box of goodies for the day which arrived yesterday.......the box included:

3 GM centenary pencil golf bags
7 GM centenary flags
2 GM centenary putter head covers
7 Jezza books
4 DVD's
a nice GM logo Leather bound writing folder
a cuddly toy....

Thanks Mike and the gang!! :thup:


----------



## sweatysock41 (Sep 18, 2012)

They just can't shift those Jezza books fast enough can they? :rofl:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 18, 2012)

23 sound alright? 1 shot extra for each month since I last played. Sounds fair to me! :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			23 sound alright? 1 shot extra for each month since I last played. Sounds fair to me! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's bad enough giving you 19!!:angry:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 18, 2012)

Rick, a genuine 28hcp I'm afraid.


----------



## badgerous (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm an optimistic 28hcp I'm afraid. It will show on the day!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 18, 2012)

The highest I can be is 10.1, but I have 2 opportunities before HFH to get a sneaky cut in (currently 9.9).

Ha! Not likely!

Put me in as 10.


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2012)

My h'cap according to Golfshakes is 20.5 based on the 14 rounds I've played this year.
Not played since early July though!
I'm not a member of a club so if you want to stick me off 18, please do.

*Slime*.

P.S. Same for my guest please.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a no for Charlie.

Current Handicap is 16.6 and Jason Chatt is 19


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2012)

My siganture is up to date so 11 for me.

One more qualifying comp for a chance to get a cut and I've just hit a run of form, I was in my buffer last week for the first time in a while!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 18, 2012)

im currently playing off 27, still time for afurther cut though!


----------



## Brookesy (Sep 18, 2012)

mines currently 8.7


----------



## A1ex (Sep 19, 2012)

In if theres space, plus another? I'm off 3.6 and friend TBA.


----------



## wookie (Sep 19, 2012)

20 for me.  Hoping for another cut before then though!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 19, 2012)

Can an indication of the start time for meeting on the Monday be given please?  Trying to decide whether to travel down on the morning or stay over the night before.


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Can an indication of the start time for meeting on the Monday be given please?  Trying to decide whether to travel down on the morning or stay over the night before.
		
Click to expand...

Tee times are 10.00 through to 11.30. Bacon rolls and coffee before play. Rick will be doing the draw shortly.


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2012)

A1ex said:



			In if theres space, plus another? I'm off 3.6 and friend TBA.
		
Click to expand...

Hi A1ex,

yes mate there's room for you and your friend. Just pay the deposits (Â£25 each) on the Bmycharity page.......link is in my signature or on the 1st page of this thread. Please let me know full names ASAP.

cheers
Rick


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm supposed to be going to Ibiza that week (I haven't told the other 'arf yet !) so unfortunately won't be able to make it. I will make a donation when I find time though as it's a great idea & even greater cause. I'll make another donation if I come out of it unscathed when I'm back ! ; - )


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 19, 2012)

pm sent Mr G


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			pm sent Mr G
		
Click to expand...

response sent Mr G


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2012)

Great news.......G1BB0's back in!!!!!........nearly full up again...:thup:


----------



## Tiger (Sep 19, 2012)

Off 25 maximum for HFH but I've got a medal the week before so hopefully will be cut before Blackmoor


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 19, 2012)

rickg said:



			Great news.......G1BB0's back in!!!!!........nearly full up again...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lol! FFS! He's such a tart! (glad you're back in though mate! )


----------



## Region3 (Sep 19, 2012)

Have the spare places all been filled yet?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Have the spare places all been filled yet?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there'll be a few more spaces opening up now that GIBBO is back in.  :ears:


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Have the spare places all been filled yet?
		
Click to expand...

I am sure Rick could squeeze a past course champion in Gary.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2012)

richart said:



			I am sure Rick could squeeze a past course champion in Gary.

Click to expand...

Oooooo, I don't want to be squeezed, but if you're still filling empty places I might have my arm twisted


----------



## rickg (Sep 20, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Have the spare places all been filled yet?
		
Click to expand...

Gary, I just filled the last 2 spaces this morning.........BUT...some of them have still to confirm and some of them still havent paid, SO...it is PROBABLE that a space will open up.

I'm going to post an updated thread with some timelines and then if they haven't confirmed or paid then your in....stay tuned.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2012)

rickg said:



			Gary, I just filled the last 2 spaces this morning.........BUT...some of them have still to confirm and some of them still havent paid, SO...it is PROBABLE that a space will open up.

I'm going to post an updated thread with some timelines and then if they haven't confirmed or paid then your in....stay tuned.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Rick, cheers.


----------



## rickg (Sep 20, 2012)

OK folks....need some firm commitments (and cash!!) from the following: (most of these were on the reserve list and I posted in a previous thread and have sent PM's that they were now in but havent had any replies yet to confirm)

*Scazza Guest* ....Scazza is your guest still wanting to play? 

*Timh27......*Do you still want in?

*Kirbz*......Do you still want in?

*MashleyR7*....Do you still want in?

*A1ex & A1ex guest*.........A1ex....I posted a response yesterday that you were both in ...you probably havent seen my reply yet.....can you confirm you want the 2 places?

The above Forummers need to confirm ASAP and pay the Â£25 deposits please.

I'll hold these spots open for one more week and then after that will move the names back to the reserve list to free up slots.
Hope you all understand that this close to the day we need to get firm numbers sorted.

Cheers

Rick


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 20, 2012)

monthly stableford this Sunday, currently off 21.4 so might have to get .1 back 

damn, just checked and already off 21.5, thats a shot I missed out on last week in club vs seniors matchplay grrrrr

Am off 22 Rick :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2012)

rickg said:



*MashleyR7*....Do you still want in?


Rick
		
Click to expand...


I know that MashleyR7 is still on his holiday Rick, back tomorrow I think


----------



## rickg (Sep 20, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I know that MashleyR7 is still on his holiday Rick, back tomorrow I think
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris...I figured some of them might be away as they were so keen to get involved....thanks for the heads up.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2012)

By total accident I got cut to 9.3 today, so max available handicap is now 9.4.

Put me down for 9 then.


----------



## rickg (Sep 20, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			By total accident I got cut to 9.3 today, so max available handicap is now 9.4.

Put me down for 9 then.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate!!!......back to single figures at last!! :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			By total accident I got cut to 9.3 today, so max available handicap is now 9.4.

Put me down for 9 then.
		
Click to expand...

That was a bit careless wasn't it...?


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 21, 2012)

still on 14.5 Rick - not banking on a cut but hoping for one - a couple of chances before the big day


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			still on 14.5 Rick - not banking on a cut but hoping for one - a couple of chances before the big day
		
Click to expand...

Surely you will be playing off your Blackmoor handicap of 8 Paul ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Rick

I am now off 18.8, unless I have a blinder at Gainsborough 

cheers

Fragger


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 21, 2012)

richart said:



			Surely you will be playing off your Blackmoor handicap of 8 Paul ?

Click to expand...



Also, Gary should be playing off his forum meet handicap of...scratch


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hi Rick

I am now off 18.8, unless I have a blinder at Gainsborough 

cheers

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

So that'll be 18.8 then.........:rofl::ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 21, 2012)

Imurg said:



			So that'll be 18.8 then.........:rofl::ears:
		
Click to expand...



No it will be 18.9 after his 0.1.


Rick im off 8


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm off 14.4 so may be 15 by this...
Lesbanana is off 13.4 so may be 14!
Pontius is off of 6.2 so should be safe 

CK


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 21, 2012)

richart said:



			Surely you will be playing off your Blackmoor handicap of 8 Paul ?

Click to expand...

I reserve that form for playing against you Rich! Although form is remarkably abscent these days! If you fancy Bearwood a week on Sunday let me know They are cutting the rough next week so my game should be several shots better


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 21, 2012)

all these handicaps planning on going up 1 shot.... dodgy gits


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 21, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:





Also, Gary should be playing off his forum meet handicap of...scratch 

Click to expand...

I have witnessed Gary at his best and worst... his worst makes me look good


----------



## Region3 (Sep 21, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:





Also, Gary should be playing off his forum meet handicap of...scratch 

Click to expand...

Not in at the moment mate, but the underhanded espionage is noted  



Are there any challenge matches going on to boost the HFH pot?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 21, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I have witnessed Gary at his best and worst... his worst makes me look good 

Click to expand...

S'true.

I'll take half of Gibbo's h/c


----------



## rickg (Sep 22, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			I'm off 14.4 so may be 15 by this...
Lesbanana is off 13.4 so may be 14!
Pontius is off of 6.2 so should be safe 

CK
		
Click to expand...

 cheers CK...can you let me have Lasbanana  & Pontius real names please?


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 22, 2012)

LesBanana is Les Locke
Pontius is Alan Furness

CK


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi rick,

I am off 11 and Pete is off 16.

Also just wondering with regards to the food. Is it at all possible to get food for 2 more people please as me and Pete are bringing our partners with us.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Sep 22, 2012)

Rick,  Currently off 12 and despite current form don't think I'll quite reach 13 before the 15th.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Hi rick,

I am off 11 and Pete is off 16.

Also just wondering with regards to the food. Is it at all possible to get food for 2 more people please as me and Pete are bringing our partners with us.
		
Click to expand...

Adey, the maximum the Club can have in the dining room is 80, which is the number of players we have. Food will be available in the lounge though for helpers, partners etc. Unfortunately Blackmoor does not have the biggest of clubhouses, and the dining room will be very cosy for the 80 players !!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 23, 2012)

I shall have to back out of this due to work commitments.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, just come back of holiday to see this update. 

I can still do this if there is a space for ChrisD to come too. It would make sense for us to both travel together. 

sorry if Im too late. 

Ash.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Adey, the maximum the Club can have in the dining room is 80, which is the number of players we have. Food will be available in the lounge though for helpers, partners etc. Unfortunately Blackmoor does not have the biggest of clubhouses, and the dining room will be very cosy for the 80 players !!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers rich the girls will have to make did with a cheese buttie in the bar then.


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, just come back of holiday to see this update. 

I can still do this if there is a space for ChrisD to come too. It would make sense for us to both travel together. 

sorry if Im too late. 


Ash.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Ash......room for ChrisD.....can you ensure the deposits are paid ASAP......

Gary, (region3) room for you too...pay your deposit as soon as you can please mate.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 23, 2012)

You wanted h/cap - I'm 4.  Really looking forward to the day...just don't let it be weather like today!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, Chris D and myself are in for this. Will sort payment out asap this week once i've done my accounting, just come back from holiday and not looked at the account yet!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hi Ash......room for ChrisD.....can you ensure the deposits are paid ASAP......

Gary, (region3) room for you too...pay your deposit as soon as you can please mate.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Rick can you confirm what money you need and how it is to be paid - thanks


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, Chris D and myself are in for this. Will sort payment out asap this week once i've done my accounting, just come back from holiday and not looked at the account yet!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ash.....can I also have your and Chris full names and  handicaps please?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 23, 2012)

rickg said:



			Gary, (region3) room for you too...pay your deposit as soon as you can please mate.
		
Click to expand...

Done, and thanks Rick.


Is anyone planning on staying over the night before, maybe playing somewhere on the Sunday afternoon?


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 23, 2012)

now theres a thought Gary


----------



## wookie (Sep 24, 2012)

I can sign 3 in at my place if anyones up for it.  Played Saturday and the greens have finally completely recovered from treatment and probably as quick as they've been all year.

Would have to be around 2 though as there's a comp on til 1.30.


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2012)

wookie said:



			I can sign 3 in at my place if anyones up for it.  Played Saturday and the greens have finally completely recovered from treatment and probably as quick as they've been all year.

Would have to be around 2 though as there's a comp on til 1.30.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I can not sign any in on the Sunday, as there is a competition in the morning, and I have to go out in the afternoon. If you could sort out a fourball Wookie that would be great.


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Hi Rick can you confirm what money you need and how it is to be paid - thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris,

Â£25 deposit now on the bmycharity page ( link is in my sig  & below here)...... then Â£20 on the day for food, ( bacon roll & coffee on arrival  and a 2 course carvery after)

Also need full name and handicap please.

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012

Cheers 
Rick


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2012)

wookie said:



			I can sign 3 in at my place if anyones up for it.  Played Saturday and the greens have finally completely recovered from treatment and probably as quick as they've been all year.

Would have to be around 2 though as there's a comp on til 1.30.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Wookie, I'm looking for a game on the Sunday afternoon as i'm staying over Sunday at the S&M house ..........sorry, Richart's place......


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hi Chris,

Â£25 deposit now on the bmycharity page ( link is in my sig  & below here)...... then Â£20 on the day for food, ( bacon roll & coffee on arrival  and a 2 course carvery after)

Also need full name and handicap please.

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012

Cheers 
Rick
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Rick,money for me dealt with
My name is Chris Dorsett and my handicap is 11.4 so could easily be 12 on the day!

Thanks for everything


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Rick.

Ashley Close, hcp 15. 

I'll also sort the money out over the next day or so,


----------



## wookie (Sep 24, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hi Wookie, I'm looking for a game on the Sunday afternoon as i'm staying over Sunday at the S&M house ..........sorry, Richart's place......

Click to expand...

Thats fine Rick.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not going to lie really, really, REALLY looking forward to this meet.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tiger said:



			OMG!!! This is going to be the best golf event ever, in the history of the world, times five, plus a hundred and sixty three!!!!! #amazeballs

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

x2.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sandy. I see your in Kent. Would you like to set up a care share with ChrisD and me, we're coming from Ashford.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 24, 2012)

Not quite sure whether I'm travelling that morning or day before. And I'll have a lot of stuff with me, so best not make plans. Got to bring an extra GK so probably a bit of a space problem in any case...see you there....look for the car with GoKarts loaded up to the roof...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2012)

Sandy said:



			look for the car with GoKarts loaded up to the roof...
		
Click to expand...

One each...?:thup::clap::whoo:


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 24, 2012)

The in-law and I will be up for a game locally to blackmoore on the Sunday, or even at blackmoore if someone can wrangle it!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am heading down on Sunday as well and would love a round somewhere. If not, I will head down slightly later. Is anyone going for a curry or such like on Sunday night. I am staying at the Liphook travel lodge.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2012)

If I get my pass stamped to come down on the Sunday I'll be up for any or all of the above


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2012)

Fundraising update.. (click to enlarge)

Still 3 holes left to sponsor and if you've sponsored one but not yet paid please do so.

Still waiting for some outstanding deposits as well.

We have 1 space just opened up so if anyone else would like to play let me know ASAP...1st come 1st served, then it's onto the reserve list.


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2012)

Am 7.0 Rick, think I have 1 more qualifier before the day so will be 7.1 on the day lol.

Am more than likely going to be down on the Sunday, so could be interested if anyone is sorting a game, that or may head to the races at Goodwood possibly.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Rick. I will sort out the payment on Friday as it's payday, not enough spare pennies until then. I am def 100000% coming though so please don't worry about me letting you down. 

Ash.


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Rick. I will sort out the payment on Friday as it's payday, not enough spare pennies until then. I am def 100000% coming though so please don't worry about me letting you down. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

no worries with you ash....its more the ones that i haven't heard anything from.....could be a few more reserve slots opening up...


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2012)

fundy said:



			Am 7.0 Rick, think I have 1 more qualifier before the day so will be 7.1 on the day lol.

Am more than likely going to be down on the Sunday, so could be interested if anyone is sorting a game, that or may head to the races at Goodwood possibly.
		
Click to expand...

cant believe I'm giving you a shot you bandit!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2012)

rickg said:



			cant believe I'm giving you a shot you bandit!!
		
Click to expand...

lol youve clearly not seen me play recently, since came back from the calf injury its not been at all pretty


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 25, 2012)

fundy said:



			Am 7.0 Rick, think I have 1 more qualifier before the day so will be 7.1 on the day lol.

Am more than likely going to be down on the Sunday, so could be interested if anyone is sorting a game, that or may head to the races at Goodwood possibly.
		
Click to expand...


Gutted, I was all about you driving me down!...


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Gutted, I was all about you driving me down!...
		
Click to expand...

Seems there is a Champneys spa a few miles from where we are playing and the Mrs fancies a visit lol, hence looks as though we will head down on the sunday, will confirm with you once sure whats happening as plans here seem to change daily


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 25, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Gutted, I was all about you driving me down!...
		
Click to expand...

If you can get to Watford I can give you a lift. I've not spoken to Paul yet, as he may want a lift too. We can speak nearer the date if you like.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 25, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			If you can get to Watford I can give you a lift. I've not spoken to Paul yet, as he may want a lift too. We can speak nearer the date if you like.
		
Click to expand...


Nice one, we will talk closer to the time, Phil is also going down on the day if I recal correctly.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just a couple of ideas for raising more money, feel free to ignore me.

How about paying to choose your playing partner(s), or

Challenging a.n.other to a match with the loser donating, if it could be done in a nice way ie. not sounding like calling someone out.
I certainly wouldn't take offence at being challenged.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 25, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Just a couple of ideas for raising more money, feel free to ignore me.

How about paying to choose your playing partner(s), or

Challenging a.n.other to a match with the loser donating, if it could be done in a nice way ie. not sounding like calling someone out.
I certainly wouldn't take offence at being challenged.
		
Click to expand...

I like that idea Gary, challenging someone and the looser has to make a donation. Me and pistol Pete challenge you and a partner to a game then.........


----------



## GB72 (Sep 25, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I like that idea Gary, challenging someone and the looser has to make a donation. Me and pistol Pete challenge you and a partner to a game then.........

Click to expand...

I would be happy to partner you Gary. Good East Midlands 4 ball there.


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2012)

Hereâ€™s another fundraising idea, a variation on the longest drive:

I bought a 1 iron off ebay as an item for the auction, this is no game improver 1 iron but a proper blade for a proper golfer, or at least a modern golfer who wants to test themselves in the way of the ancients. 
I â€œhitâ€ a dozen balls at the range with it and the smallness of the head was scary (several shanks resulted) and I donâ€™t think I once came close to finding the sweet spot.

Anyway, for a small donation of Â£2 the challenge is to hit your tee shot on the second hole with it and the longest shot in the fairway wins two bottles of Rioja that Iâ€™ll donate. For those worried about their score (but letâ€™s be honest who is?) the second hole is a dogleg and a straight 225 yard shot will find you in the middle of the fairway with about 125 to go.

The only trouble is that it would be open to right handers only, unless somebody knows the whereabouts of a lefthanded 1 iron blade?

What do you think Rick and all?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I would be happy to partner you Gary. Good East Midlands 4 ball there.
		
Click to expand...

Provided Rick hasn't any other ideas for doing the pairings I'm up for that. Smokey and the bandit have beaten me twice now, I must be due a win! 

Â£5 a man (all 4) for fixing the draw and an extra fiver each for the "runners up"?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Crow said:



			Hereâ€™s another fundraising idea, a variation on the longest drive:

I bought a 1 iron off ebay as an item for the auction, this is no game improver 1 iron but a proper blade for a proper golfer, or at least a modern golfer who wants to test themselves in the way of the ancients. 
I â€œhitâ€ a dozen balls at the range with it and the smallness of the head was scary (several shanks resulted) and I donâ€™t think I once came close to finding the sweet spot.

Anyway, for a small donation of Â£2 the challenge is to hit your tee shot on the second hole with it and the longest shot in the fairway wins two bottles of Rioja that Iâ€™ll donate. For those worried about their score (but letâ€™s be honest who is?) the second hole is a dogleg and a straight 225 yard shot will find you in the middle of the fairway with about 125 to go.

The only trouble is that it would be open to right handers only, unless somebody knows the whereabouts of a lefthanded 1 iron blade?

What do you think Rick and all?
		
Click to expand...

I quite like that idea, but how about 'buying' a ball for Â£2 (if Rich can negotiate a good deal in the pro shop on lake balls?) and hitting it as an extra ball on the first tee so everyone is watching and a bad shot doesn't cost you a bad hole? Maybe far enough forward so that the ditch can be carried?
1 of your bottles for the straightest and 1 for the longest?

As before, feel free to ignore me, I'm just throwing ideas about.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2012)

Guys there are lots of money making schemes planned for the day. If we have too many we may not get round before dark.!! The draw has been done, as we need to get it to the printers for the H4H programme. The programme itself will raise a considerable amount.  

Nothing to stop forumers challenging other forumers to who gets the best score on the day. Sides bets always add bit of spice to the day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Guys there are lots of money making schemes planned for the day. If we have too many we may not get round before dark.!! The draw has been done, as we need to get it to the printers for the H4H programme. The programme itself will raise a considerable amount.  

Nothing to stop forumers challenging other forumers to who gets the best score on the day. Sides bets always add bit of spice to the day. 









Don't want to
		
Click to expand...



Doesnt look like my Â£20 quid will last long


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Doesnt look like my Â£20 quid will last long
		
Click to expand...

Best to leave your wallet when your register Tony, and we will ensure you get it back empty when you leave.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Guys there are lots of money making schemes planned for the day. If we have too many we may not get round before dark.!! The draw has been done, as we need to get it to the printers for the H4H programme. The programme itself will raise a considerable amount.  

Nothing to stop forumers challenging other forumers to who gets the best score on the day. Sides bets always add bit of spice to the day.
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to share the knowledge and put the draw out then matey. Would be nice to know the draw so if we want to set any side bets for charity then we can.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Are you going to share the knowledge and put the draw out then matey. Would be nice to know the draw so if we want to set any side bets for charity then we can.
		
Click to expand...

Draw will be put on very shortly, don't worry Adey. Plenty of time to sort any bets out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Just a couple of ideas for raising more money, feel free to ignore me.

How about paying to choose your playing partner(s), or

Challenging a.n.other to a match with the loser donating, if it could be done in a nice way ie. not sounding like calling someone out.
I certainly wouldn't take offence at being challenged.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea but maybe it would be better for this to be a 'blind' challenge where everyone gets drawn out in pairs to play against each other and you find out afterwards who you were drawn against then compare cards to see who wins. Easily done on stableford score, loser pays a set amount to H4H.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2012)

richart said:



			Best to leave your wallet when your register Tony, and we will ensure you get it back empty when you leave.

Click to expand...



Very considerate of you mate.
As long as i dont end up walking home.


----------



## Scazza (Sep 26, 2012)

Rick

Full Name: Pete Scarratt
Handicap: 8.

Could be an interesting day for myself, fallen out of love with the game and not played for about 5 weeks. Thats not even swinging a club! I won't be missing this event though!


----------



## noble78 (Sep 26, 2012)

Full name: Jason noble
Handicap: 24.5 (25)

Going to be a long day with driving down there and back in the same day, but looking forward to it!


----------



## Sandy (Sep 27, 2012)

Crow said:



			Hereâ€™s another fundraising idea, a variation on the longest drive:

I bought a 1 iron off ebay as an item for the auction, this is no game improver 1 iron but a proper blade for a proper golfer, or at least a modern golfer who wants to test themselves in the way of the ancients. 
I â€œhitâ€ a dozen balls at the range with it and the smallness of the head was scary (several shanks resulted) and I donâ€™t think I once came close to finding the sweet spot.

Anyway, for a small donation of Â£2 the challenge is to hit your tee shot on the second hole with it and the longest shot in the fairway wins two bottles of Rioja that Iâ€™ll donate. For those worried about their score (but letâ€™s be honest who is?) the second hole is a dogleg and a straight 225 yard shot will find you in the middle of the fairway with about 125 to go.

The only trouble is that it would be open to right handers only, unless somebody knows the whereabouts of a lefthanded 1 iron blade?

What do you think Rick and all?
		
Click to expand...

Yep there's a left handed one iron in my garage, tell me if you want me to borrow it for the day


----------



## Swinger (Sep 27, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Yep there's a left handed one iron in my garage, tell me if you want me to borrow it for the day
		
Click to expand...

Is it proping up a table or something?


----------



## Sandy (Sep 27, 2012)

No - he's switched to using a blade 2 iron instead!  So this is getting rusty!  Shall I bring a ladies 1 iron too????? I'm not using a men's one...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sandy said:



			No - he's switched to using a blade 2 iron instead!  So this is getting rusty!  Shall I bring a ladies 1 iron too????? I'm not using a men's one...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, smiffy can use it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2012)

only if it has a graphite shaft for the old man


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Scazza said:



			Rick

Full Name: Pete Scarratt
Handicap: 8.

Could be an interesting day for myself, fallen out of love with the game and not played for about 5 weeks. Thats not even swinging a club! I won't be missing this event though!
		
Click to expand...

5 weeks? Try 4 months, off a 19 handicap. Should be fun


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			5 weeks? Try 4 months, off a 19 handicap. Should be fun 

Click to expand...

Not for your partners.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh I don't know, first time out after a while ... can be a blinder.


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2012)

we have another space just opened up...........anyone still want to play?


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2012)

Still need responses from the following who expressed a desire to play:

*Timh27

kirbz

Alex & guest

*Time's running out guys.... need a decision....

Thanks

Rick


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2012)

A1ex said:



			In if theres space, plus another? I'm off 3.6 and friend TBA.
		
Click to expand...

A1ex.....please confirm you still want these spots....I've sent a PM and posted a couple of times on here


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 27, 2012)

richart said:



			Not for your partners.

Click to expand...

Haha! Poor shmucks!


----------



## RichardC (Sep 27, 2012)

Rick,

Are there any spaces available?


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Yep there's a left handed one iron in my garage, tell me if you want me to borrow it for the day
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer Sandy but Richart (who is a memeber of Blackmoor and is involved on the organisational side so I'm sure he's right) has said that time will be an issue if there are any more money raising schemes so your left handed 1 iron can rust in peace. 

Mine will still be offered up for the auction if there are any people who want to bid for it and to take on the ultimate challenge of hitting a clean shot with a 1-iron. 

The club is by Bob Harrison, Leven and the ebay seller offered the following bit of background:

_"J R "Johnny" Carstairs, Leven
A well respected clubmaker who, from the clubs we have seen, took great care in the aesthetic appearance of the wooden heads he made. He came to Leven Links in the East Neuk of Fife in the mid 1920s certainly as clubmaker, but perhaps also with a professional's duties.

He was in his mid 70s when he retired in the 1960s and the *business **was taken over by Bob Harrison who had started there as an apprentice in 1936. Between the wars the firm had about 12-14 clubmakers producing handmade custom clubs."*_


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2012)

Crow said:



			Thanks for the offer Sandy but Richart (who is a memeber of Blackmoor and is involved on the organisational side so I'm sure he's right) has said that time will be an issue if there are any more money raising schemes so your left handed 1 iron can rust in peace. 

Mine will still be offered up for the auction if there are any people who want to bid for it and to take on the ultimate challenge of hitting a clean shot with a 1-iron. 

The club is by Bob Harrison, Leven and the ebay seller offered the following bit of background:

_"J R "Johnny" Carstairs, Leven
A well respected clubmaker who, from the clubs we have seen, took great care in the aesthetic appearance of the wooden heads he made. He came to Leven Links in the East Neuk of Fife in the mid 1920s certainly as clubmaker, but perhaps also with a professional's duties.

He was in his mid 70s when he retired in the 1960s and the *business **was taken over by Bob Harrison who had started there as an apprentice in 1936. Between the wars the firm had about 12-14 clubmakers producing handmade custom clubs."*_

Click to expand...

its still only good as a butter knife


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there any space, just been laid off so don't need to work that day


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Is there any space, just been laid off so don't need to work that day
		
Click to expand...


Yes Oddsocks & RichardC, there are spaces........there was one space open and I havent had responses from the other 4 still to confirm so as I advised last week I'm going to be moving them to the reserve list.........so in fact there are 5 spaces available in total.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2012)

I will donate an extra Â£10 not to be out in at least the 1st 5 groups


----------



## RichardC (Sep 27, 2012)

rickg said:



			Yes Oddsocks & RichardC, there are spaces........there was one space open and I havent had responses from the other 4 still to confirm so as I advised last week I'm going to be moving them to the reserve list.........so in fact there are 5 spaces available in total.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for a definate reply from a friend and I will update.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I will donate an extra Â£10 not to be out in at least the 1st 5 groups 

Click to expand...

I will put in Â£15 if you are off first.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Is there any space, just been laid off so don't need to work that day
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see you at the day but sad to hear youve been laid off, hope you get something sorted soon


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Is there any space, just been laid off so don't need to work that day
		
Click to expand...



Unbelievable Baz................... just when things were going so well for you I wish you well in sorting something out for yourself. See you at Blackmoor


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 28, 2012)

Cheers guys, got to say it was a bit out the blue but there we go, 

Rick see pm.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, paid my Â£25 today. Ash.


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Ash........


still places free if anyone wants to come to this not to be missed GM meet...........


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just to raise the excitement levels. these are some of the donations made for prizes and auction items

A tour shirt signed by Ryder Cup hero Ian Poulter
An Open Flag signed by Louis Oosthuizen
A visor signed by Gonzalo Fernandes Costano
A Go_Kart and Bag
A Stewart Golf Z3 Trolley
A Cleveland Trusty Rusty wedge
A GM Centenary Flag signed by Lee Westwood
A Galvin Green Shirt (size Large)
A Ping Pioneer Cart Bag
A Dozen Titleist PTS Solo balls

There is also a promise of a donation from Orka golf and I will update when I know what that will be.

Various forumers have also pledged to bring boxes of balls as prizes.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 29, 2012)

nice one GB... now wheres the draw for the day


----------



## rickg (Sep 29, 2012)

draw will be posted tonight.....


----------



## rickg (Sep 29, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Just to raise the excitement levels. these are some of the donations made for prizes and auction items

A tour shirt signed by Ryder Cup hero Ian Poulter
An Open Flag signed by Louis Oosthuizen
A visor signed by Gonzalo Fernandes Costano
A Go_Kart and Bag
A Stewart Golf Z3 Trolley
A Cleveland Trusty Rusty wedge
A GM Centenary Flag signed by Lee Westwood
A Galvin Green Shirt (size Large)
A Ping Pioneer Cart Bag
A Dozen Titleist PTS Solo balls

There is also a promise of a donation from Orka golf and I will update when I know what that will be.

Various forumers have also pledged to bring boxes of balls as prizes.
		
Click to expand...

thanks Greg......
Rich, can you please update with the items you know about...eg the house of commons whiskey, etc.

I've got a Boss cap signed by Luke Donald and a Yonex glove signed by Monty.
I've also got a 4 ball voucher valid at around 30 courses...Marriott, deVere etc


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 29, 2012)

I will dig through all my spares, got a few, also got some books, cd's and stuff, not much but it all helps Rick


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2012)

Not me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but then I went up 0.1 last time! 

currently 20.5 (21) with one chance to start back down


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Just to raise the excitement levels. these are some of the donations made for prizes and auction items

A tour shirt signed by Ryder Cup hero Ian Poulter
An Open Flag signed by Louis Oosthuizen
A visor signed by Gonzalo Fernandes Costano
A Go_Kart and Bag
A Stewart Golf Z3 Trolley
A Cleveland Trusty Rusty wedge
A GM Centenary Flag signed by Lee Westwood
A Galvin Green Shirt (size Large)
A Ping Pioneer Cart Bag
A Dozen Titleist PTS Solo balls

There is also a promise of a donation from Orka golf and I will update when I know what that will be.

Various forumers have also pledged to bring boxes of balls as prizes.
		
Click to expand...

We also have a signed Monty framed Ryder Cup 2010 flag, and a signed Damon Hill print.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 29, 2012)

Forget my last request for another spot.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			I shall have to back out of this due to work commitments.
		
Click to expand...

Bummer, my roomie too.
Still just now got booked in at The Travelodge so there may still be some room


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Done, and thanks Rick.


Is anyone planning on staying over the night before, maybe playing somewhere on the Sunday afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

Just booked into the Travelodge at Liphook, so yes


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I am heading down on Sunday as well and would love a round somewhere. If not, I will head down slightly later. Is anyone going for a curry or such like on Sunday night. I am staying at the Liphook travel lodge.
		
Click to expand...

me too, and the curry

I think there must be half-a-dozen or more looking for a game


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Just to raise the excitement levels. these are some of the donations made for prizes and auction items

A tour shirt signed by Ryder Cup hero Ian Poulter
An Open Flag signed by Louis Oosthuizen
A visor signed by Gonzalo Fernandes Costano
A Go_Kart and Bag
A Stewart Golf Z3 Trolley
A Cleveland Trusty Rusty wedge
A GM Centenary Flag signed by Lee Westwood
A Galvin Green Shirt (size Large)
A Ping Pioneer Cart Bag
A Dozen Titleist PTS Solo balls

There is also a promise of a donation from Orka golf and I will update when I know what that will be.

Various forumers have also pledged to bring boxes of balls as prizes.
		
Click to expand...

and on the non-golfing side, I'll be bringing a bottle of Chivas Regal


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			and on the non-golfing side, I'll be bringing a bottle of Chivas Regal
		
Click to expand...

What no stilton.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 29, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Just to raise the excitement levels. these are some of the donations made for prizes and auction items

A tour shirt signed by Ryder Cup hero Ian Poulter
An Open Flag signed by Louis Oosthuizen
A visor signed by Gonzalo Fernandes Costano
A Go_Kart and Bag
A Stewart Golf Z3 Trolley
A Cleveland Trusty Rusty wedge
A GM Centenary Flag signed by Lee Westwood
A Galvin Green Shirt (size Large)
A Ping Pioneer Cart Bag
A Dozen Titleist PTS Solo balls

There is also a promise of a donation from Orka golf and I will update when I know what that will be.

Various forumers have also pledged to bring boxes of balls as prizes.
		
Click to expand...

I've previously offered up a GM Centenary Flag signed by GMac.  And is it definately a Z3 trolley?  Previously been stated as a Z1.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I've previously offered up a GM Centenary Flag signed by GMac.  And is it definately a Z3 trolley?  Previously been stated as a Z1.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a  Stewart Z3 gloss black with umbrella holder.  We can certainly add the Centenary Flag to the auction items HDA. Many thanks


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2012)

richart said:



			Definitely a  Stewart Z3 gloss black with umbrella holder.  We can certainly add the Centenary Flag to the auction items HDA. Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

The Z3 was released after the original offer was made and mark Stewart kindly sent the latest model.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 29, 2012)

guess my bank balance will get a bigger battering then


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 30, 2012)

A Cleveland Trusty Rusty wedge
		
Click to expand...

What loft angle?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 30, 2012)

52 degree


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

rickg said:



			draw will be posted tonight.....
		
Click to expand...

Is there a re-draw after someone didn't want to play with someone.......?

Or is it being fixed..


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 30, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Or is it being fixed..

Click to expand...

committee decisions are never fixed, and draw is a misnomer......

(but apart from that I suspect you are spot on!


----------



## rickg (Sep 30, 2012)

nothing sinister..........a simple clerical error..........ie I forgot......will do it Tuesday night. Wont get time tomorrow with the Ping day.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 30, 2012)

GB72 said:



			What no stilton.
		
Click to expand...

You're closer


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Rick - my handicap went to 12 on Sunday


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2012)

With the flurry of ryder Cup donations and the first auction items we have just passed the Â£5,000 mark!! :cheers: well done everyone....

Ryder cup donations received so far from Bluewolf & Philly169 (Â£30 each), Justone (Â£20) & Dufferman, Whereditgo, fragger, paperboy & Bladeplayer (Â£5 each) .

Just a quick reminder we have 5 spaces still going spare....not too late to get in on the Forum meet of the year!!!

draw going up tonight.............


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 2, 2012)

rickg said:



			.


draw going up tonight.............
		
Click to expand...

How much to play around with the ladies?


----------



## Sandy (Oct 2, 2012)

Pardon?


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Pardon?
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry Sandy, I am sure Rick will be pairing you with three real gentleman !


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2012)

rickg said:



			With the flurry of ryder Cup donations and the first auction items we have just passed the Â£5,000 mark!! :cheers: well done everyone....

Ryder cup donations received so far from Bluewolf & Philly169 (Â£30 each), Justone (Â£20) & Dufferman, Whereditgo, fragger, paperboy & Bladeplayer (Â£5 each) .

Just a quick reminder we have 5 spaces still going spare....not too late to get in on the Forum meet of the year!!!

draw going up tonight.............
		
Click to expand...

Do not forget I paid up my Fiver for Poulter getting a point as well. I am sure that I am going to get fleeced for enough on the day without paying that twice. :lol:


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Do not forget I paid up my Fiver for Poulter getting a point as well. I am sure that I am going to get fleeced for enough on the day without paying that twice. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

OK mate.......no problem, just remind me cos i was bladdered....did you give it to me on the sunday evening or the Monday?........I found Â£65 in my ipad case Monday morning which i assumed was Â£30 each from Bluewolf & Philly169 and a fiver from paperboy and then Fragger & wheredititgo gave me a fiver each on Monday......obviously missed yours in my inebriated state, or attributed too much to Bluewolf & Phiily169....I'll stick it on the charity page later tonight..thanks again......sorry for missing you off the list.......


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2012)

rickg said:



			OK mate.......no problem, just remind me cos i was bladdered....did you give it to me on the sunday evening or the Monday?........I found Â£65 in my ipad case Monday morning which i assumed was Â£30 each from Bluewolf & Philly169 and a fiver from paperboy and then Fragger & wheredititgo gave me a fiver each on Monday......obviously missed yours in my inebriated state, or attributed too much to Bluewolf & Phiily169....I'll stick it on the charity page later tonight..thanks again......sorry for missing you off the list.......
		
Click to expand...

It was on Monday, I gave you a tenner for Wherediditgo and my money and he paid me a fiver, you wrote both of our names on the tenner.


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2012)

GB72 said:



			It was on Monday, I gave you a tenner for Wherediditgo and my money and he paid me a fiver, you wrote both of our names on the tenner.
		
Click to expand...

OK...remember now.....I saw "Phil" on the tennner and wrongly attributed it to Fragger...


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2012)

the draw........click to enlarge.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's the ten forty lot I feel sorry for.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 2, 2012)

Rickg - Trying to send you a PM but your inbox is full.


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Rickg - Trying to send you a PM but your inbox is full.
		
Click to expand...

just cleared it mate...


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 3, 2012)

poor buggers lumbered with me... oh wait its Smiffy & Aztecs so I might look like a decent golfer, Robobum is an unknown quantity for me. 10th tee start is a bonus and wont be too many on the tee = result 

now just hope the weather is ok as carrying so no brolley


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Oh wait its Smiffy & Aztecs so I might look like a decent golfer
		
Click to expand...

You'd like to think so wouldn't you?
;-)


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 3, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I'm not sure if I will be able to make this myself anymore. I am having minor surgery on my hand next Monday and don't know how long the recovery will take. I am hopefully to be able to play but should know more next week and will keep you updated over the next few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Rick,

I saw my surgeon last night for a follow up, after my surgery last week and have been advised that I am not to play sport for another 3 weeks, so unfortunately and I am absolutely gutted about this, but I have to withdraw from the H4H day.

Hope the day goes well and look forward to reading all about it.

Apologies if my withdrawal messes anything up, but health has to come 1st I'm afraid.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 3, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			poor buggers lumbered with me... oh wait its Smiffy & Aztecs so I might look like a decent golfer, Robobum is an unknown quantity for me. 10th tee start is a bonus and wont be too many on the tee = result 

now just hope the weather is ok as carrying so no brolley 

Click to expand...

Aztecs - decent golfer :lol:

He don't get out much!


----------



## Sandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Blog item on our site to drum up a bit more dosh -
http://www.gokart.co.uk/category/blog/


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooo! I like that trophy.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Blog item on our site to drum up a bit more dosh -
http://www.gokart.co.uk/category/blog/

Click to expand...

Trophy looks great Sandy. A real one off ! See you on the day.


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandy......the trophy looks fantastic....many thanks again.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2012)

Huge thanks also to Sandy for the Â£50 donation from Go-Kart made today. :thup:


----------



## Sandy (Oct 3, 2012)

shhhhh!!!! I pinched the company credit card...


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2012)

Too many pages to read through since my deactivation, but I think I'm up on most things. Seen the draw and playing with a fellow Coventrian by looks of things.

Really looking forward to it and putting many faces to names.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting Gordon, Stephen and Davey for the last tee time of the day... so no one on the tee to see my 300 yard drive!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 3, 2012)

looks like I can sneak off the tee while others are still focused on the bacon rolls - excellent.......

Rick - I'm back to 9 rather than 10; only sneaked up to that for 24 hours


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			so no one on the tee to see my 300 yard drive! 

Click to expand...

Or Steve's troos...!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			looks like I can sneak off the tee while others are still focused on the bacon rolls - excellent.......

Rick - I'm back to 9 rather than 10; only sneaked up to that for 24 hours 

Click to expand...

For those that haven't played Blackmoor, the 10th tee is right in front of the Clubhouse, almost in the car park. Don't think anyone will be sneaking off !! The hardest driving hole on the course.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like I am playing with the real golfing brother this time. Must remember to bring my sun glasses, as I am sure Rick will have a loud number for the day.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 3, 2012)

>>>>last group out!<<<<

means i get to run from 1st to 10th  to watch you lot tee off


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 3, 2012)

richart said:



			For those that haven't played Blackmoor, the 10th tee is right in front of the Clubhouse, almost in the car park. Don't think anyone will be sneaking off !! The hardest driving hole on the course.

Click to expand...

I'm sure Smiffy said it was the easiest.....:swing:


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2012)

Great stuff!      
Love it when the draw gets posted, the day suddenly seems much closer and I can really start to look forward to it, less thn two weeks to go.


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			I'm sure Smiffy said it was the easiest.....:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Nah, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it, this is from the website course guide:

*Hole 10*

[TABLE="width: 710, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*448 Yards, Par 4 Stroke Index - 2*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Playing Tip*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Probably the toughest driving hole on the course, out of bounds to the right this hole demands a long straight drive if you are to reach the green in two. Cross bunkers some 40 yards from the elevated green with greenside traps both left and right make for a difficult 2nd shot. Be sure your approach shot is long enough.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 3, 2012)

PM sent to RickG for +1 Guest :thup:


----------



## noble78 (Oct 3, 2012)

Crow said:



			Nah, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it, this is from the website course guide:

*Hole 10*

[TABLE="width: 710, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*448 Yards, Par 4 Stroke Index - 2*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Playing Tip*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Probably the toughest driving hole on the course, out of bounds to the right this hole demands a long straight drive if you are to reach the green in two. Cross bunkers some 40 yards from the elevated green with greenside traps both left and right make for a difficult 2nd shot. Be sure your approach shot is long enough.
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Cant wait to slice my drive out of bounds with shed loads of people watching :whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 3, 2012)

hmm, hybrid for me then on the 10th


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 3, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Or Steve's troos...!
		
Click to expand...

heaven forfend! I shall be modestly attired as befits the occasion - possibly!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			heaven forfend! I shall be modestly attired as befits the occasion - possibly!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Right


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			heaven forfend! I shall be modestly attired as befits the occasion - possibly!
		
Click to expand...


Are you staying down on Sunday night Steve?


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 3, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Are you staying down on Sunday night Steve?
		
Click to expand...

yes, booked into Travelodge at Liphook. What time are you planning to get down?
Be nice to get a knock Sunday


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			yes, booked into Travelodge at Liphook. What time are you planning to get down?
Be nice to get a knock Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but am booked into the same place as you.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 3, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Not sure but am booked into the same place as you.
		
Click to expand...

plenty of time to decide


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2012)

Not sure if it is possible but would rather a game on the way down to break up the journey


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			hmm, hybrid for me then on the 10th 

Click to expand...

Don't worry about it G1BBO. I know it's not nice, but you won't be the only one starting their round with a blob mate
;-)


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like short and accurate is the order of the day.  

First time I have looked at the hole indexes and although it doesn't look that narrow anything that hooks or cuts is heading for heather just off the fairways.

Are we off the whites?


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2012)

quick update.....I have filled 4 of the 6 vacancies with a team led by my club Captain (he played in it last year) & Vice Captain.

The auctioneer (Mark Head) is now also playing so that leaves just one vacancy.....any takers?

I will send an updated draw sheet out later as we have had several had to pull out and some new additions since the last time I sent it.

We are also just nudging the Â£6K mark.........keep it coming...some great auction prizes up for grabs in the for sale section. :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Don't worry about it G1BBO. I know it's not nice, but you won't be the only one starting their round with a blob mate
;-)
		
Click to expand...

haha, cheers for the confidence booster Mr Smith


----------



## Steve79 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not been on in a while, iPhone and laptop are knackered.  Ive just booked a room at travelodge liphook, 
Im playing in a 3 men and a lady comp on Sunday morning so not around for a knock on Sunday but defo up for a few beers Sunday evening.

ta 
Steve


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 4, 2012)

Bloody hell.... just been looking at the course for the first time. That is a very tough start going off the 10th, SI:2 followed by SI:6. Oh well never mind I will take out the big stick and attempt to rip one down the middle...:whoo:


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 4, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Not sure if it is possible but would rather a game on the way down to break up the journey
		
Click to expand...

not a bad idea. which way will you come, A1-M25-M3?  who do we know en route? 
if we go M1 - M25 we could divert from there - any offers?


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2012)

updated draw: click to enlarge.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2012)

Rick there is a mistake. Your handicap is 5 mate !!!!!!


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2012)

b*gger!!

updated draw: click to enlarge


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 5, 2012)

Why have you left a 3 ball then a 2 ball at the back of the field? Would have been better to fill the gaps from the back of the field forward. Can't imagine the 2 ball is going to be best pleased at a 4+ hour round.  :mmm:


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Why have you left a 3 ball then a 2 ball at the back of the field? Would have been better to fill the gaps from the back of the field forward. Can't imagine the 2 ball is going to be best pleased at a 4+ hour round.  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The last group off the 10th is a 4 ball...there are 2 confirmed names in it and 2 to be notified (all members from my club) the 3 ball in front of them has space for a reserve which we will fill before the day. The plan is to have 20 x 4 balls....no spaces..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry to have to ask Rick, will I definitely be ok to use my electric trolley as I have an all year round dispensation at my own club (dont even think of a wisecrack Oddsocks!)


----------



## Robobum (Oct 5, 2012)

Rick - sorry to bugger you about mate..........my handicap now 2.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Sorry to have to ask Rick, will I definitely be ok to use my electric trolley as I have an all year round dispensation at my own club (dont even think of a wisecrack Oddsocks!)
		
Click to expand...

 No problems with Electric trolley Chris.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 5, 2012)

Poor Scazzer, getting stuck with three 20+ handicappers!


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Poor Scazzer, getting stuck with three 20+ handicappers!
		
Click to expand...

Not any more he aint!!! I've had to move Scazza up into the 11:10 slot so Midnight can go off last as he cant get there until late due to unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I will swap with Scazza, make it 4 20+  (and kick GBWG ass)


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 5, 2012)

ignore my last


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Rick - sorry to bugger you about mate..........my handicap now 2.
		
Click to expand...

and mine is 21 - looking at that course I might need it!


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2012)

Dont worry too much about handicap changes.....we'll ensure the right ones are put on the cards on the day if anyone's change between now and the 15th.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 6, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Why have you left a 3 ball then a 2 ball at the back of the field? Would have been better to fill the gaps from the back of the field forward. Can't imagine the 2 ball is going to be best pleased at a 4+ hour round.  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

4+? you're optimistic, anyone at the back is looking at 5+ going by some of the societies around my shorter course!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Great - James Matthews again! Oh well, that's the golf buggered..............but at least we'll have a load of laughs!! :whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2012)

And no, you're not coming through. What ever happens.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 6, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I will swap with Scazza, make it 4 20+  (and kick GBWG ass)
		
Click to expand...

We can allways arrange a game the day before if you fancy trying matey!

You staying at Liphook?


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 7, 2012)

nah am driving down on the day... a monday morning on the m25 should be fun


----------



## noble78 (Oct 7, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			nah am driving down on the day... a monday morning on the m25 should be fun 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it mate, i'm driving down on the day too. I'm going to be setting off about 5am


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 7, 2012)

noble78 said:



			Tell me about it mate, i'm driving down on the day too. I'm going to be setting off about 5am 

Click to expand...

Have you ever been on the M25, the worlds biggest car park?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 7, 2012)

Depending on your tee time, if I were driving from Skeg on the day I would be leaving at about 4 at the latest to ensure that you get there on time. 4 hour drive but would add at least an hour and maybe 2 for Monday morning traffic


----------



## noble78 (Oct 7, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Depending on your tee time, if I were driving from Skeg on the day I would be leaving at about 4 at the latest to ensure that you get there on time. 4 hour drive but would add at least an hour and maybe 2 for Monday morning traffic
		
Click to expand...

Teeing off with you i think mate, so 10:10am. Your probably right about 4am to be fair then should miss alot of the work traffic.
Could do with finding somewhere close to Blackmoor for a nice breakfast


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm mot sure what time to leave either...
M25's a nightmare after 7 but don't want to be down there for 8.........
Might work out a scenic route....


----------



## noble78 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm now contemplating staying in a hotel on the sunday night, otherwise i'm going to be shattered driving home after golf


----------



## GB72 (Oct 7, 2012)

There are a few at the Liphook Travelodge. Only a few miles from the course and under Â£35.00


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2012)

I would
From where I am it's doable in a day - did it last year. 9holes followed by lunch then 18 then dinner etc
Think I left at 5.30am and got back home around 10.30pm
Long day...


----------



## Robobum (Oct 7, 2012)

Swindon - Newbury - Basingstoke (maccy d stop) - Alton - Blackmoor.

Anyone along that route want to jump in is very welcome.


----------



## noble78 (Oct 7, 2012)

But most importantly I'll be fresh for the golf :thup:


----------



## Crow (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm travelling down from Leicestershire on the day, via Oxford and Newbury so as to avoid the M25.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2012)

M40-M25-M3 for me.

The limited amount of time on the M25 around that section is no big deal as I travel that route on a regular basis without any issues.

The much imporved A34 is OK but too many camera's for me.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 8, 2012)

thankfully I have a lift, so the route wont affect me. As long as I'm on the course for tee off and back home by 1130pm for work I'm not fussed.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 8, 2012)

Rick

I know its late in the day, however I could make next Monday if there are any late withdrawls.  Let me know

Best


AAC


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

Weather looking cold but clear at the moment...


----------



## noble78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Booked in at Liphook travelodge now :whoo:


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Weather looking cold but clear at the moment...
		
Click to expand...

 Thank goodness it wasn't this Monday. Cold, wet, bleak and miserable.


----------



## Scazza (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the concern about my group guys, I see I have been moved however I haven't played golf for about 2 months so I may well be playing off 20+!! Going to hit the range a couple nights this week just to make sure I am still able to swing the club and hit the ball still!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 9, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Swindon - Newbury - Basingstoke (maccy d stop) - Alton - Blackmoor.

Anyone along that route want to jump in is very welcome.

Click to expand...

Same route as me, with Gloucester-Swindon tagged on the beginning.


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2012)

Updated draw....click to enlarge




The reserve place is allocated to A1ex but he has gone AWOL again, so If I dont hear back from him by midnight on Thursday, then the place will go to ArnoldArmChewer.

Wookie also has a guest waiting in the wings in case of any last minute drop outs.


----------



## wookie (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry Rick - he was a no go when I spoke to him at the weekend - can probably grab someone else if need be though.


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2012)

OK.......ArnoldArmChewer is definitley in as I had an unavoidable pullout tonight.

Still waiting to hear back from A1ex.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			OK....... I had an unavoidable pullout tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh Matron.........:rofl::rofl:

Anyone we know?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 10, 2012)

Rick

Thanks, looking forward to it

AAC


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 10, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick

Thanks, looking forward to it

AAC
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure if Rick or Richart will be putting you in our group or that of the other pull out but if your with us then I look forward to meeting and playing with you.


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Ooooh Matron.........:rofl::rofl:

Anyone we know?
		
Click to expand...

Disappointingly its me thats had to pull out Ian. Apologies to those I was supposed to be playing with but know you'll all have a great day


----------



## rickg (Oct 11, 2012)

We've had another pull out, this time due to injury.........Wookie, can you still get someone?

A1ex.....are you out there mate? need to know in the next few hours if you want your spot otherwise I'll have no choice but to offer it out.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2012)

Have left my charger at work but will have a call round tomorrow


----------



## Sandy (Oct 11, 2012)

I've got someone who'd like to play if there's a last minute place but I'd need to know asap for him please?


----------



## rickg (Oct 11, 2012)

Sandy said:



			I've got someone who'd like to play if there's a last minute place but I'd need to know asap for him please?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Sandy there is definitely a space..........please let me have name & handicap details aSAP......thanks


----------



## rickg (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the PM with the details Sandy.

Wookie, let me have details ASAP if your mate can step in for the last remaining slot.

A1ex I have moved you back on to the reserve list as I need to have definite commitments at this late stage.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 12, 2012)

rickg said:



			Yes Sandy there is definitely a space..........please let me have name & handicap details aSAP......thanks
		
Click to expand...

Rick

I think I am in Sandy's group, if his guest wants to play with him I am relaxed about being moved if this helps

AAC


----------



## rickg (Oct 12, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick

I think I am in Sandy's group, if his guest wants to play with him I am relaxed about being moved if this helps

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Hi Arnold.......its OK, Sandy's other half is going to slot straight into the 11:10 slot, but thanks for the offer.............btw, Sandy is a SHE......


----------



## wookie (Oct 12, 2012)

Will get on the case now - I thought it was filled with Sandys guest when I read that earlier.


----------



## wookie (Oct 12, 2012)

PMd you Rick


----------



## rickg (Oct 12, 2012)

OK......we have a full field again........bloody stressful work this!!!

I've moved Alex1975 (again!) so Wookie can play with his guest...please check your final tee slots.......

Click to enlarge...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm worried now.

If I upset Murph or Alex they might set fire to me......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I'm worried now.

If I upset Murph or Alex they might set fire to me......
		
Click to expand...

Why Is Murph a pyromaniac too?

Dont worry bro, if you do spontaneously combust, we will all help to put out the conflagration........from a great height:ears:

Your Bro
Fragger


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice one! great group...

PS I have changed all my clubs for Burners!!!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2012)

Murph's the Original Pyro - when he's not falling out of lofts......


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 12, 2012)

Apologies for posting on this thread, but......

anyone going to Woburn next March can give me their deposit Monday.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Murph's the Original Pyro - when he's not falling out of lofts......
		
Click to expand...

Me? I'm like a stunt man. I've got it all. Currently into breaking teeth. Pyro and prat falls are so yesterday.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 12, 2012)

Rick, I've got a box of balls to add to the raffle/ prizes mate


----------



## rickg (Oct 12, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Rick, I've got a box of balls to add to the raffle/ prizes mate 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate.....


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2012)

I imagine the photographer is taking group pictures on the 1st, will he be staying there for those coming round that are going off the 10th?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 13, 2012)

Rick I have a Lee Westwood signed photo that I am happy to donate to the cause

Fragger


----------



## rickg (Oct 13, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rick I have a Lee Westwood signed photo that I am happy to donate to the cause

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Cool!:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've brought back a 'novelty gift' from the States


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2012)

Fish said:



			I imagine the photographer is taking group pictures on the 1st, will he be staying there for those coming round that are going off the 10th?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes he will. He will probably taking photos from the 10th as it is more scenic, but every group will be photographed.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I've brought back a 'novelty gift' from the States  

Click to expand...

 hope it is clean ?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 13, 2012)

Played this morning, and playing in the morning and have managed to secure a little bit of sponsorship. I'll update the total amount tomorrow after it's all been counted


----------



## rickg (Oct 13, 2012)

richart said:



			Yes he will. He will probably taking photos from the 10th as it is more scenic, but every group will be photographed.
		
Click to expand...

obviously some 4 balls will require a bit more Adobe Photoshopping than others....


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 14, 2012)

rickg said:



			obviously some 4 balls will require a bit more Adobe Photoshopping than others....  

Click to expand...

some might need wider lenses too...........(I can say that )

have aquired suitable raffle prize, just need to remember to pack it!


strange to think I should be arriving at Blackmoor about this time tomorrow :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			strange to think I should be arriving at Blackmoor about this time tomorrow :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, will be a very early start


----------



## Sandy (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone there yet doing a sneaky bit of pre-game practice??? Is it soggy?  No trolley ban I HOPE.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 14, 2012)

...and weather forecast looking pretty good, even a bit of sun.  But the wind direction is going to change from today so if you are practising your clubbing will be out!!!


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Anyone there yet doing a sneaky bit of pre-game practice??? Is it soggy?  No trolley ban I HOPE.
		
Click to expand...

 Course was fine yesterday, not soggy, and hoperfully the sun today and tomorrow will make it nice and firm ! All trollies are fine, never had a ban since I have been a member.  Greens are medium pace, so should be easier than last year, although they may get a sneaky cut first thing tomorrow.


----------



## noble78 (Oct 14, 2012)

richart said:



			Course was fine yesterday, not soggy, and hoperfully the sun today and tomorrow will make it nice and firm ! All trollies are fine, never had a ban since I have been a member.  Greens are medium pace, so should be easier than last year, although they may get a sneaky cut first thing tomorrow.

Click to expand...

The faster the better for me


----------



## Robobum (Oct 14, 2012)

noble78 said:



			The faster the better for me 

Click to expand...

Agree. If you're gonna have 42 putts, they might as well be on nice fast greens huh?? 

See you all in the morning, looking forward to it a lot


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 14, 2012)

Not looking good for tomorrow... 25 points today with 6 blobs!

I obviously cannot hit a 9.5 degree stiff driver or putt with a fat grip  (the rest was decent lol)

can't wait until tomorrow though as I am due a good round :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Not looking good for tomorrow... 25 points today with 6 blobs!

I obviously cannot hit a 9.5 degree stiff driver or putt with a fat grip  (the rest was decent lol)

can't wait until tomorrow though as I am due a good round :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't ask for yardages off of me G1BBO.
I've just sold my Garmin S1


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a G3 m8 so you can get them off me 

mind you I couldnt use it today as forgot to change the batteries haha


----------



## Brookesy (Oct 14, 2012)

Just an update i got cut yesterday so will be playing off 8 tommorow! Looking forward to it alot


----------



## Crow (Oct 14, 2012)

With regard to the green speed, the only thing I know is that I won't be venturing onto the practice green, it ruined my game last year.  

Fresh back from a nice 3 & 2 win in our Winter League, hope I can keep the ball striking going tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2012)

Update from me too. Just played the worst golf for years , can I have 10 extra shots please?


----------



## Midnight (Oct 14, 2012)

The power slice is back with a vengeance, have now packed even more balls for tomorrow.

Gibbo, 25 pts was 9 more than me the other day mate.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Don't ask for yardages off of me G1BBO.
I've just sold my Garmin S1
		
Click to expand...


I didn't see the photo's?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 14, 2012)

average at best today, 31 points with a couple of blobs playing off 15 in the sunday fiddle.

Collected more sponsorship today, and have managed to get *Â£37.71* which will be donated later

Thanks to members at Copsewood Grange GC for their support


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2012)

Played fantastic golf on Friday, had the shanks big time yesterday, played solidly today, especially the back nine. Tomorrow? Who knows?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I didn't see the photo's?
		
Click to expand...

Nor did the buyer
;-)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nor did the buyer
;-)
		
Click to expand...


We all know what a dubious character you are Rob - did he get to see the watch?


----------



## Robobum (Oct 14, 2012)

Broke my leg today, and have Ebola. Will be lucky to get 40 points tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2012)

Net 65 (6 under) for me in the A team verses the B team on Friday and a birdie on the 18th to win our match.

Only front 6 holes today just to keep the memory banks fresh so here's hoping for a good day of golf tomorrow.

Cars packed, 1 sleep and early start, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Scazza (Oct 14, 2012)

So I went to the range today after 2 months out and I seem to have a pull with the irons and the driver was woeful at times. But I knew what I was doing wrong so hopefully tomorrow I'll get it round 18 alright!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 14, 2012)

Scazza said:



			So I went to the range today after 2 months out and I seem to have a pull with the irons and the driver was woeful at times. But I knew what I was doing wrong so hopefully tomorrow I'll get it round 18 alright!
		
Click to expand...

I think we are playing together (on the latest playing list)... I apologise in advance  I've also not hit a ball for a couple of months and didn't fancy going to the range and discovering I had the shanks or the hooks.... will see what swing I have on the 1st tee..... 

 ..... looking to make at least 10pts for the round


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			..... looking to make at least 10pts for the round 

Click to expand...

at last a realistic target!

I'm just looking to meet all these guys who hit 3w 260 to the fairway most of the time and no doubt get most of their irons to spin back on all the greens......all off 26 or so :mmm:


----------



## Midnight (Oct 14, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			at last a realistic target!

I'm just looking to meet all these guys who hit 3w 260 to the fairway most of the time and no doubt get most of their irons to spin back on all the greens......all off 26 or so :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I can hit 3 woods in a row and that will almost make 260 when added up mate.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			..... looking to make at least 10pts for the round 

Click to expand...

that beats my 9 on the Dukes 

even your crap swing is better than my best grrrrr


----------



## Scazza (Oct 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I think we are playing together (on the latest playing list)... I apologise in advance  I've also not hit a ball for a couple of months and didn't fancy going to the range and discovering I had the shanks or the hooks.... will see what swing I have on the 1st tee..... 

 ..... looking to make at least 10pts for the round 

Click to expand...

We are indeed playing together, I hope the golf will be good but if it isn't at least I'll be able to laugh at it. I'm sure the banter and meeting everyone will be fun too.

I should really pack my stuff now and get everything loaded in the car as it's an early start from the South West, have about a 2.5/3 hour drive.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm locked and loaded, thought that I'd be bricking it this evening, but I can't wait.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 14, 2012)

Scazza, I cant even remember the golf from meets I have been on but I remember the people I played with.

Sums it all up really. I do remember the weather at Woodhall Spa though... it was rank lol


----------



## JustOne (Oct 14, 2012)

Scazza said:



			I hope the golf will be good.
		
Click to expand...

Pieman/Twire will take care of that part..... I'll be in the trees 

See you guys in the morning.... I'm off to get some very much needed beauty sleep...

........I suggest you do the same Gibbo!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 14, 2012)

no amount of sleep will help me, got a few tinnies instead


----------



## Scazza (Oct 14, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Scazza, I cant even remember the golf from meets I have been on but I remember the people I played with.

Sums it all up really. I do remember the weather at Woodhall Spa though... it was rank lol
		
Click to expand...

Thats good to hear then  Looking forward to it and that says something because I haven't been excited about playing golf for months!


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 14, 2012)

oh and my 1st meet was at Beau Desert, only had 4 rounds ever previously and 2nd group out... not intimidating much!

I was pants but did birdie the 1st and had an awesome day. It will be great. Off 7 you have nowt to worry about, its us hackers that feel the pressure most


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

Full of cold and argued with HID all day long... Working on putting that a side and getting in a good frame of mind for some golf with the GM boys and girls(are there any?).

Up early to pick Fragger up but not very good at getting early night. I feel like switching the flood lights on and hitting a few in the garden but the clubs are already in the boot... 

See you all in the morning.. Looking forward to it.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 14, 2012)

Alex take a Beechams Powder with a spoonful of hot water, put a t-shirt on in bed to stop any draft and sweat it out, You should be fine in the morning


My day starts at 5.45 with a shower, crumpets for breakfast and being picked up at 630, should get home in time to start my night shift at midnight Monday, so planning an early morning round Tuesday and a complete day in bed Wednesday


----------



## RichardC (Oct 14, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I'm locked and loaded, thought that I'd be bricking it this evening, but I can't wait. 

Click to expand...

Im dreading the teeing off the 10th, especially after my range session on Friday


----------



## sweatysock41 (Oct 14, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Alex take a Beechams Powder with a spoonful of hot water, put a t-shirt on in bed to stop any draft and sweat it out, You should be fine in the morning


My day starts at 5.45 with a shower, crumpets for breakfast and being picked up at 630, should get home in time to start my night shift at midnight Monday, so planning an early morning round Tuesday and a complete day in bed Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

The only way we won't get home in time for you to start your night shift would be if my missus was driving, and that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Full of cold and argued with HID all day long... Working on putting that a side and getting in a good frame of mind for some golf with the GM boys and girls(are there any?).

Up early to pick Fragger up but not very good at getting early night. I feel like switching the flood lights on and hitting a few in the garden but the clubs are already in the boot... 

See you all in the morning.. Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...


Great he is going to infect me now

Thats all I need blooming Man Flu

Im wearing a gas mask

Fragger:ears:


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Im dreading the teeing off the 10th, 

Click to expand...

It certainly doesn't look a friendly tee for a 10th hole and being an index 2!

I reckon the nearest pin par 3 could be on the back 9 also?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 14, 2012)

Last GM event held at Blackmoor had the 9th as NTP


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2012)

Certainly did - knocked it close in the morning, missed it by a mile in the afternoon - but then I missed just about everything by at least a mile in the afternoon......


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			The only way we won't get home in time for you to start your night shift would be if my missus was driving, and that ain't gonna happen.
		
Click to expand...

You could get stuck behind bratty coming out of the car park!


----------



## Crow (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I'm packed, pretty sure I've remembered everything, even the GM Trophy which I forgot to take to Camberley Heath.

Alarm set for 5.30  so I can now lie awake for the rest of the night wondering what I've forgot to pack.

See you all tomorrow, weather forecast looks great and I'm expecting huge drives from Smiffy and Swinger and BIG scores from all players. 

May the luckiest man or woman win.


----------



## rickg (Oct 15, 2012)

sitting with Richart putting the world to rights over a few glasses of Chateau Neuf De Pappe......Smiffy fell asleep on the sofa hours ago, snoring like a good un......Sam had to put him over her shoulder and drag him to bed............

hopefully everyone will get to the course on time.....if anyone needs to contact us urgently in the morning, then ring Blackmoor on 01420 472775 and ask to speak to Richard Hart or Vicky Hart.


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2012)

Woke up early reminiscent to Christmas morning so I'll set out earlier and take my time rather than using my motorway club-foot that usually comes into play.

Passing showers now on the radar for early afternoon!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 15, 2012)

Couldn't sleep last night, like an excited little boy
See you guys later


Fragger


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a great day all, could well be joining you next year .


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 15, 2012)

hope you all have a great day bnoys and girls, the amount raised already is a great credit to all.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 15, 2012)

It's too early - I remember why I hate golf!! 

My beauty sleep worked and I've woken up looking like a Princess!


----------



## Scazza (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning all! Been on the road since 7am & just hit some traffic around the M3. Made some decent time & hope to arrive by 9.30! Looking forward to a great day ahead!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you all have a great day and raise copious amounts of money for H4H. Gutted I had to pull out as looked forward to this day for ages.

Enjoy


----------



## louise_a (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a great day.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2012)

Just back as MashleyR7 had a problem at home and we had to do a mad dash back without having dinner. I just wanted to thank the organisers for a great day. The course was wonderful and the two Slime twins were great company.

So good to catch up with Smiffy, Justone, Murph, Leftie etc etc and say how lucky to have so many great guys on this forum.


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Just back as MashleyR7 had a problem at home and we had to do a mad dash back without having dinner. I just wanted to thank the organisers for a great day. The course was wonderful and the two Slime twins were great company.

So good to catch up with Smiffy, Justone, Murph, Leftie etc etc and say how lucky to have so many great guys on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same as that.
I'm not so sure about the Slime twins though, one of them was a bit strange!
It was also good to put a few faces to a few names, *chrisd *and *mashleyR7* were great company and it was just a really good day out.
Congrats to *ALL* involved in the organisation.

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 15, 2012)

What a fantastic day, lovely course, great company and the meal and atmosphere at Blackmoor were superb

Rick & Richard deserve a big pat on the back as well as everyone who contributed in some way

Raised about Â£11500 for Help For Heroes which is mind blowing.

Its a tough course and the Forum winner had 37 points after countback. most getting around 29-32 points.

Just want to add my thanks

also to Alex1975 for the lift and for Imurg for losing his ball on the last in the most amazing fashion........he chipped from the thick heather 20 yards right of the green, the ball airmailed the green, bounced along the patio of the clubhouse and disappeared down a drain,

The Rules guy said the the good news was that the drain was an unmovable object and he could get relief
the bad news was that he was out of bounds....Oh how we laughed

Fragger:whoo:


----------



## RichardC (Oct 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Just back as MashleyR7 had a problem at home and we had to do a mad dash back without having dinner. I just wanted to thank the organisers for a great day. The course was wonderful and the two Slime twins were great company.

So good to catch up with Smiffy, Justone, Murph, Leftie etc etc and say how lucky to have so many great guys on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I could not see you at dinner.

Great day and many thanks to Richart & RickG for organising a fantastic event. Thanks to HotDog Assasin and Paul for their fantastic company.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am home now finally, a slightly worrying medical emergency but just a scare none the less. 

I am sorry I had to shoot off and couldn't enjoy the food or a beer with Slime and his brother. Thanks for a great day lads. It was  such a lovely course I'll def be back to play it again. 

In the end I got 34 points, which considering how badly I played was pretty good in terms of the whole days scoring. I must have been top 5?? 

I hope the someone who won the airport lounge is pleased? Drop me a email from my card or pm me here to sort it out. 

I'll set about loosing my Srixon balls at the weekend  

I'm looking forward to the next one and actually getting to meet a few more of you gus. 

Kent meet up to arrange now.....

Ash.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 15, 2012)

Great work Rick and Richard.  An excellent day out. Well done to all involved and raising Â£11.5K is just brilliant. 

Nice to see some forum friends again too. 

Shame about the 14th for me - I coulda bin a contender!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2012)

Fantastic achievement. Well done to everyone but especially those who put the hard yards in getting it sorted in the first place, getting the prizes and those working with Blackmoor to make it such a good day. Gutted to have missed it but some things in life take precedence - even for me. Here's to next year and an even bigger and better day


----------



## User20205 (Oct 15, 2012)

just got in, cheers for a cracking day ! Rich & Rick for organising :thup: Ian. Alex & Chris for their company :thup: Gordon for driving :thup:

gutted that I didn't win a GM flag


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Great work Rick and Richard.  An excellent day out. Well done to all involved and raising Â£11.5K is just brilliant. 

Nice to see some forum friends again too. 

Shame about the 14th for me - I coulda bin a contender!  

Click to expand...

I'd second that! :thup:

Rick, Rich, Greg and everyone else who pitched in. Tremendous day out , phenomenal amount of cash raised and a cracking golf course. Thanks to Paul, Duncan and Steve for your company today and to Craig for chauffeuring me from Chelmsford. Sat now waiting for my train. Long day but totally worth it!!!


----------



## Midnight (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for a cracking day , everything about the day was great. Got to meet loads more people and played golf with a man who has the biggest  calf muscles I have seen (no wonder he wears shorts).:whoo:

Really enjoyable meet , thanks to Rich and Rick and all of the Blackmoor staff. Look forward to the next one , when is it ?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Imurg for losing his ball on the last in the most amazing fashion........he chipped from the thick heather 20 yards right of the green, the ball airmailed the green, bounced along the patio of the clubhouse and disappeared down a drain,

The Rules guy said the the good news was that the drain was an unmovable object and he could get relief
the bad news was that he was out of bounds....Oh how we laughed

Fragger:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

More hacked than chipped to be fair.
Looking at the ball in the Heather, and Murph will back me up on this, I was thinking I'd be lucky to advance it 10 yards into the bunker.
It was right down at the roots and well covered.
A swift hack with a GW and it flew out of the Heather like a Greyhound out of the trap. The rest is as Fragger described it..
I genuinely cannot believe I got so much of it.
Un real.....

Quality day, quality course and although my Golf went down the drain - see what I did there - I was 10 points better off than last year's effort.

Huge thanks to Rick, Rich, Blackmoor members and Staff, Vicky, Sam and the other helpers too.
To raise Â£11.5k is a phenomenal effort and everyone should be proud.

Good to see Old Buddies and meet some new faces too.

Roll on Woburn next year!


----------



## Scazza (Oct 15, 2012)

I am finally back in Taunton! Made very good time on the way home and I am in one piece thank god (I did see a nasty accident though involving a Honda Jazz & a Van though, hope all are ok there!).

This was my first forum meet & I must say I will be returning for more! Great group of people! Must say a huge thank you to JustOne & PieMan, both excellent golfers and have brilliant banter to go with it! 

Well done to all that made it happen and well done to everyone who turned up, played & raised some serious cash for HFH!

It has been a long day, hence the short but sweet post!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm home now, huge thanks to Rick, Richard and all others that helped to make this a fanstastic day!  Amazing achievement by all of us to raise Â£11.5k :clap:

This was my first forum meet and definitely won't be my last.  I happily scored 29pts so pleased that I did a half decent job.

Thanks to RichardC for great company!


----------



## Brookesy (Oct 15, 2012)

Excellent meet and an amazing achievement to raise 11.5k 

Personally had a great time, course company and food was brilliant, shot 34 points myself with 9 3 putts! To the putting green to practice!


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 15, 2012)

Just want to echo all the above. Thanks to Rick and Richard for their organisation, all the helpers and the staff at Blackmoor. Thanks to Robin (Fish), Steve (Steve79) and Lee for your company, some decent golf out there lads, Fish congratulations on your victory.

Thanks to my wife for the GoKart.

And to Malcolm (sweatysock41) thanks for driving, as always it's a pleasure to be in your company.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 15, 2012)

well got back about 9:10 so just over an hour, shame it took 3 hrs this morning due to the car park (M25).

Had a cracking day, played like a numpty but no surprise there! Smiffy was charming as always, Aztecs and Robobum were great company too.

Aztecs would have won tbh but had 13 3 putts and a kamikaze fly that apparently put him off a putt!  

well done all for raising a phenomenal amount and big thanks to Rick, Richard for their organisation and Blackmoor for being excellent hosts.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 15, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Aztecs would have won tbh but had 13 3 putts and a kamikaze fly that apparently put him off a putt!  

Click to expand...

 Put me right off I tells you! 

Great company from two knobs and Robobum today, very enjoyable round. Upon reflection, despite the horrific amount of agonising 3 putts, 30 points after not touching a club for months was a fair effort. Ball striking was ok (if directionally impaired from time to time) but the up and down from a disgusting plugged lie in the front bunker on the 9th to finish the day with a par was a great way to top off a stellar day. 

Massive thanks to Brooksey for chauffeuring and I echo everything that's been said with regards to money raised and organisation, top job by all. 

Darren/Robobum - Apologies for not saying cheerio, couldn't find you at the end. Was a pleasure to meet you and really enjoyed your company, the V-Easy will be seeing some work over the winter . 

Bed time soon, 14 hours at work tomorrow.


----------



## noble78 (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a great day too, really enjoyed it and good to meet some people off the forum, massive thanks to all that was involved and hope to go to another meet up soon


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 15, 2012)

Back home after a good run back.

I echo the big thanks to rickg, rickart, Blackmoor and their small army of helpers for all their hard work in getting this staged and functioning so well - can't be said enough.
At the last minute I was switched from 2nd last out to 1st out on the 10th , but unfortunately I can't blame that for a poor performance. Really good fun in great company so cheers to Duncan, pjwokingham and Tiger.
Best of all the big winner was HfH - so take a pat on the pat everyone who worked, paid, played or donated prizes.

ps GoKart bag paid for


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2012)

Fantastic day and well done to all concerned. An amazing amount of money raised for this worthwhile charity.
Thanks to my playing partners for some great craic on the way round. 
Played like a knob.
Never mind


----------



## wookie (Oct 16, 2012)

Another cracking forum day and a great total for HfH - I think the guy collecting the cheque was rightly chuffed to bits.  A big well done to Rick and Rich.

Great company from playing partners Craig, Gordon and Tim - cheers.

Just pipped to first place on countback but fitting to see the golf ball ("mounted by Sandy" - nicely put Rick) to someone ex-forces - well played Fish.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 16, 2012)

A few awards missed being given out for our group.......

The Colin Montgomery distraction trophy goes to Aztecs for that pesky fly leaving your putt 6' short!!

The IJP stylish golfer award to Gibbo for rocking the inside out t-shirt all the way up 18!!

The Radar Riley accurate irons cup to Smiffy for hitting every branch on the only tree on SI 1 (not stroke index ) 

Thanks for your company fellas, blinding as always.

Amazing effort by all concerned over the last year to get the day sorted and pull in such an amazing total! Particular thanks and congrats to Rick and Rich - just terrific.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like a fantastic day and cause, look forward to seeing the report and pics.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 16, 2012)

A huge thank you to Rick for his tremendous hard work in arranging a brilliant day, he even seemed to enjoy it too!!  Nice to meet some Forum members and thanks to my playing partners Sandy, Nick & Gary for putting up with me.  Looking forward to the next meet.

AAC


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2012)

I echo all that has been said.

Huge thanks to rickg & rickart for their excellent organising skills, all the helpers before & after helping to administer everything and standing on some tee's, to Blackmoor for being excellent hosts, to all the companies/manufacturers and especially Golf Monthly for donating prizes, the (comic) auctioneer and everyone who made a donation of any amount to raise such a fantastic figure raised to a rather chuffed James from Help for Heroes.   

Thank you to my playing partners Steve (steve79), Robert (full_throttle) & Lee (Blackmoor GC) for the encouragement, support & banter around a very nice course. 

I met so many great humoured GM members who seemed to know me by name but I didn't know them! Great to put names to faces but too many to remember on my first meet but I'm sure as I join in on other meets small & large around the country over the coming months/years I will get to know a lot more of you.

I had one of those purple days winning a sleeve of Pro V's for landing on the 15th green and amassing 20 points on the back 9 followed by 17 on the front to share the total points with wookie but just nicked the win on countback for the coveted mounted (by Sandy ) camouflage ball.

 Chuffed also that I pared my own 7th sponsored hole for a big 4 points which looked great with pictures and logo's lifted from my website, thank you.

The car made the 5.5hrs round trip and I'm absolutely chuffed as that was not only my first GM maiden meet but the first time I have won and been awarded something since starting this great game 16 months ago.

Thank you to everyone for a great turnout for a great cause and great time.

Robin (Fish)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2012)

As MashleyR7 and I had to dash off before the end I would be interested in who won what in the golf.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 16, 2012)

well it wasn't me or Smiffy 

I did win a brolly in the raffle though!


----------



## Steve79 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks to Rick and Richard for all the hard work and organisation of a quality day.

Well done to my playing partners, Robin (Fish) for winning and Robert (Full throttle) & Lee for a great day and for a combined effort of coming 2nd in the team event.

a great day for a great cause.

steve


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning all.
Luckily a day off today,very tiring after a nightmare drive back in the wind and rain last night.
Just want to express my gratitude to Rick and Richard for doing a fantastic job,and all the other volunteers.
Blackmoor GC for being amazing hosts.
This day would never have happened without your amazing attention to detail and superb organization.
Great to see some great friends off the forum,and meet some new ones and put faces to names.
Tiger was so much bigger than i had invisaged.
Thankyou to my two playing partners Swinger and Twire who stepped into our two ball at the last minute.
Great company.
Wow!!! Swinger can certainly hit a long ball,and im sure ive picked up a few tips.
Twire has a great strike for a 15 handicapper,but was so unlucky with Lip-outs,but finished with a great two 
on the 17th.
34 Points myself so pleased with that.
Lovely meal after along with a great auction,there are some generous guys and girls on here.
Myself i have a GM flag signed by all on the day.
Already its worthless.
Great day,roll on next year.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2012)

Enough with the mounting of the ball.  You'll never make me blush...
Great day, great company.  Congrats to Fish and another well done to Imurg for that drain shot.  I really should have stopped it going down but I was far too busy laughing...a bit like when the ball disappears down the last hole at crazy golf to stop you going round again.
Gary, Nick and Steve - great game guys.  Sorry I swore so much though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 16, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Myself i have a GM flag signed by all on the day.
Already its *PRICELESS!!!!!*.
Great day,roll on next year.
		
Click to expand...

corrected for you


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2012)

There's not much else to add really other than to echo my thanks to all the people involved in organising the day. Fantastic job done and an amazing amount raised for HFH! :clap:

Thanks also to Sandy, Nick and Steve for your excellent company.

Good to meet up with old friends again and also put a few more faces to (user)names.

_My apologies for not properly saying bye to anyone, but I was a little under the weather by the time we left._


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice to meet some new faces (especially Scazza who has a sublime putting stroke) and some old faces (especially Leftie! he's very, very, very old!!!!). Heads up to Slime,... appreciate you coming over to say hello :thup:

Cheers to Rick & Rich for organising, to all the helpers, GB72 for getting some prizes and to Sandy (and hubby) from GoKart for their contribution.

Pleased that I thrashed Pieman who only shot a crappy 25pts 


Congrats to all those who participated, especially the winners. Well done guys, was a good day.... oddly never enough time to get round and talk to everyone though....


----------



## Crow (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll repeat all of the thanks to all of the organisers but especially to Rickg and Richart, seamless event guys, and to Blackmoor for their extremely generous hosting of the event.

Thanks also to playing partners Sandy, Gary and Steve, really enjoyed playing with you.

I could have been a contender if I'd not three putted the last but I thought contributing another pound was more important than winning, that's my story anyway.

Here's looking forward to the next meet!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			and some old faces (especially Leftie! he's very, very, very old!!!!).
		
Click to expand...


Isn't he !!


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2012)

I will post later all the prize winners, the auction winners, the grand total (to date), etc,etc.....bit shellshocked this morning to be honest.......amazing day spent with amazing people for an amazing cause.......going to play golf at lunchtime to de-stress...


----------



## sweatysock41 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks again to Rick and Rich, and also to the Captain and members of Blackmoor who made us all very welcome.  Thanks to GB72 and Noble78 for putting up with me and some abysmal golf, and to Full_Throttle for not sleeping all the way back to Coventry only half of it - FT's other half's face was a picture when he was explaining he spent more than he should have on the Go-Kart as we unloaded my motor.


----------



## Twire (Oct 16, 2012)

Not much more I can add.

Just like to give my personal thanks to all that made this a special day, from the organisers right through to everyone that supported this great charity. 

Thanks to my playing partners Swinger and Pokerjoke great company.

I'll see you all again next year.


----------



## badgerous (Oct 16, 2012)

Had a blinding day-despite my own awful brand of golf. Nice to meet everyone finally. Huge respect and thanks to everyone involved in organisng and running the day.
And apologies to my team-mates for ruining their chances in the team competition.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 16, 2012)

rick, GoKart paid for


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2012)

Individual Results for members and Guests


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 16, 2012)

Fantastic day. And very proud to have been a part of it. Nice to meet a few of the lads for a curry and pints the night before, though I dont think it did me any favours on the performance side!

Had a great 4 ball with the father in law, midnight aka guy and the auctioneer mark, really kept my spirits high throughout a hard round, hard because i made it hard, course was in fantastic nick and look forward to visiting there again in the future.

Highlights for me were midnights consistently relaxed attitude in the face of some woeful golf, and mark the auctioneers 40 foot putt on the 18th for blob!

Was great to meet some members of the forum who helped put my set together after my lot got nicked, without them i would have missed this event all together.

Thanks to all who helped put this together, given me some great memories and I look foreward to the next one.

Links, anyone? ;P


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, and rather gutted I missed out on getting a flag!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 16, 2012)

With all the organising etc that he had to do on the day I'd like to say a well done to Richart for a crafty 35pts.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Rick - where's my flag for the lowest gross?? Or my other flag for most birdies?

 

Well done mate.  What a star you are for doing this.  Future AGS Captain material - that's what you are!!!


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			With all the organising etc that he had to do on the day I'd like to say a well done to Richart for a crafty 35pts.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks James. I even threw in a nice double down the last to ensure I didn't win a prize.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 16, 2012)

just back in from work after a 14-hour day so late to have a say - and there is nothing to add to all the comments already posted. A fantastic day with months of hard work from Rick, Richard, Greg and many others. Nice to see Smiffy back on the course instead of staring into a mucky pond! Great to see all the usual faces an a few new ones. My tip for a prize at the next event has got to be Tiger - a great game in the making, with most of the shots already in the bag, and could drop 10 shots in a hurry with a bit of concentration. Until the next time...


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			just back in from work after a 14-hour day so late to have a say - and there is nothing to add to all the comments already posted. A fantastic day with months of hard work from Rick, Richard, Greg and many others. Nice to see Smiffy back on the course instead of staring into a mucky pond! Great to see all the usual faces an a few new ones. My tip for a prize at the next event has got to be Tiger - a great game in the making, with most of the shots already in the bag, and could drop 10 shots in a hurry with a bit of concentration. Until the next time...
		
Click to expand...

 He needs to learn the rules pretty quick though Paul. Trying to get a free drop from a water fountain, a rubbish bin, and a sixty foot oak tree, all for the same shot.


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2012)

richart said:



			He needs to learn the rules pretty quick though Paul. Trying to get a free drop from a water fountain, a rubbish bin, and a sixty foot oak tree, all for the same shot.

Click to expand...

You mean a bit like this?......

(ps...you forgot to mention the ball washer........)


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 16, 2012)

And what a great day it was! What more could a golfer ask for - good weather, superb course and cracking company!

Big thanks to Rick, Richard and Wife and Blackmoor Golf Club for the best Forum day of the year, and to have raised Â£11,500 was exceptional. Some very generous bidding from some forum members.

I found the speech of the Representative from Help the Heroes Charity interesting with the history of the Charity and how the funds raised are used and how it's moving forward with the unending support for the Soldiers.

Thanks to my playing partners, Leftie, Nikki and Michelle for some great company and the usual banter - Roger, you old smoothie! As always, good to meet some new faces of the forum and catch up again with regulars. Just a shame it's not possible to get to meet everybody.

Was nice to meet Tiger for the first time, what a Gent! Also to meet Sandy and Chris from Gokart and thanks Chris for helping me out in the morning, it was much appreciated.

Finally, thanks to James - (JustOne) for making the boring journey to and from Blackmoor interesting and entertaining! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2012)

Did I mention I only had 2 points after the first 5 holes?????
Bloody hell.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			You mean a bit like this?......

(ps...you forgot to mention the ball washer........)

View attachment 3098

Click to expand...

And you all forgot to mention it was to a raised green with the pin cut tight. Nearly pulled it off though 

Very nice of you Paul. On the back of that round I've got a playing lesson booked next week to sort my head out so hopefully the shots will start dropping off well before the next forum meet. Great to meet you too Chris though I'm clearly not as gentlemanly as you and Leftie who were the ones deemed sufficiently well mannered to play with the ladies. I mean while I was sloshing down the Guinness - you, Leftie, Vikki and Michelle were enjoying a nice pot of tea and some toasted teacakes!!!!!


----------



## rickg (Oct 17, 2012)

Quick update on the total raised so far after all the figures were checked and double checked Monday night.........(thanks Richart & Vicky.......up until 2 am counting that cash was great fun.....thank god for that Chateau Neuf de Pappe........)
:cheers:

The actual amount when checked was slightly lower than we announced on the night as we had omitted to take into account a couple of deductions (Woodhall Spa "sold" us the 4 ball voucher for Â£100 & the programmes cost Â£128 to print). There was also some of the spnsorship hole money that was counted in the wrong bucket).

Having said that, the total was very close, (currently Â£11,270.54 opposed to the Â£11,453.79 we wrote on the cheque).

Its not an issue as we will easily get past that amount as we still have some auction prizes to finish off that we didn't do on the night and some wristbands still to sell.

The figures below show the breakdown. Items in white are already loaded on the BmyCharity website. Items in yellow are still to be banked or collected.

The auction list in green is for auction items already paid and the items in white are for items still to be paid. I have included an estimated gift aid amount on the assumption that the outstanding auction items winners will be eligible and will claim it. The total will alter if this isnt the case.

Hope it all makes sense


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2012)

Rick, Geoff Reeve actually bid Â£250 for Woodhall Spa, not Â£220, and has paid that amount to the charity site. I knew I shouldn't have left him in charge of bidding for our fourball syndicate !


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2012)

I would just like to say thank you for all the very kind words, and it was a pleasure to help the team raise so much money for Help For Heroes. It was a proper team effort, and a special thanks to Greg for all his work behind the scenes. If you look at the amount raised through the auction, you will see that all his efforts made a huge difference

All the helpers on the day were superb, and a special thanks to Vicky, Pauline, Laura, Kate, Sam, Hazel, the starters and staff at the club and Amy (How she put up with the 'Letch' I will never know)  I apologise if I have missed anyone. To everyone that played, thanks to all of you, you made the day special, and I hope you remember the Blackmoor Help for Heroes charity day for a long time.

It am sorry that I didn't meet all of you, and  also didn't have a chance to chat longer with others, but it was a little frantic at times! Fortunately it all came together at the end, despite my search for non existant Golf Monthly Flags.  

Rick it was a pleasure to team up with you mate. You are one of the good guys who by his actions makes a real difference. You might want to practice your bunkers skills though. Not sure off 5 you can afford to take three to get out of the trap at stroke index 18.

Thanks also to Phil and George, really enjoyed your company on the course guys. Phil hit some cracking drives, arrow straight, and George hits a great ball when he is not shanking it !!. His two irons into 5 were as good as it gets.

Richard


----------



## rickg (Oct 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Rick, Geoff Reeve actually bid Â£250 for Woodhall Spa, not Â£220, and has paid that amount to the charity site. I knew I shouldn't have left him in charge of bidding for our fourball syndicate !

Click to expand...

thanks mate....just saw it on the website and have adjusted the total accordingly....hope it doesn't rain when you play the Hotchkin ...you could always borrow MadAdeys hat.....


----------



## GB72 (Oct 17, 2012)

The flags did exist. I think that they were given out as raffle prizes. If anyone wants one I have enough to wallpaper a small room.


----------



## rickg (Oct 17, 2012)

richart said:



			All the helpers on the day were superb, and a special thanks to Vicky, Pauline, Laura, Kate, Sam, Hazel, the starters and staff at the club and Amy (How she put up with the 'Letch' I will never know)Richard
		
Click to expand...

I think Fragger might take exception to that.....

Also want to echo Richarts sentiments about the kind words that have been said......and Greg has done an amazing job this year securing all those auction prizes........well done mate.

Richart, you and Vicky are very special generous people and the perfect hosts.......thanks again for making it so much less stressful this year.....:cheers:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			I think Fragger might take exception to that.....

Also want to echo Richarts sentiments about the kind words that have been said......and Greg has done an amazing job this year securing all those auction prizes........well done mate.

Richart, you and Vicky are very special generous people and the perfect hosts.......thanks again for making it so much less stressful this year.....:cheers:
		
Click to expand...


One thing that young girls in wet look legging really love is gray old guys hitting on them, they just love it..... Even better still if they are into something super cool and dynamic like... I duno... Golf...


----------



## rickg (Oct 17, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			One thing that young girls in wet look legging really love is gray old guys hitting on them, they just love it..... Even better still if they are into something super cool and dynamic like... I duno... Golf...
		
Click to expand...

Fraggers not grey........:ears:..........well he probably was at some point.......


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 17, 2012)

Money paid for the 2 auction items I won.

Well done to you guys, Rick and Richard and all others that helped. An awesome day. Thank you for both your efforts and your company. Playing with Rick and Richard was a learning experience...on how to be lecherous when I grow up

Paul, you kicked my butt in the longest drive and still didn't take the prize. Little things like that show that you cant buy class!


----------



## adiemel (Oct 17, 2012)

sounds like you all had a great day. so hope i will be able to get there next year if it goes on


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 17, 2012)

adiemel said:



			sounds like you all had a great day. so hope i will be able to get there next year if it goes on
		
Click to expand...


It will be, Fish has my trophy!! 

Give it a week or two and the guys will be looking for deposits for next year... Personaly I would like to do it every Monday!


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			It will be, Fish has my trophy!! 

Click to expand...


For the next 12 months anyway Alex, then I'll defend it vigorously


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fish said:



			For the next 12 months anyway Alex, then I'll defend it vigorously 

Click to expand...

Yep, as far as I am concerned it is a "Major" and your the first major winner (Willie Park Snr)...

I will play the part of Luke and I want a Major!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			Fraggers not grey........:ears:..........well he probably was at some point.......

Click to expand...


No Rick........But you are :ears:

my slaphead is a solar panel for a love machine....Dont you wish you had one

Fragger


----------



## JustOne (Oct 17, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I will play the part of Luke and I want a Major!! 

Click to expand...

If you're Luke then I'll be Han Solo


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2012)

And we've already got a Wookie....


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2012)

And R2D2... any nominations for Jabba the Hut


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2012)

You might be taller than me but I can still bite yer ankles.....!

I see me more as the Qui-gon Gin kinda Guy..........


----------



## GB72 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tiger said:



			And R2D2... any nominations for Jabba the Hut 

Click to expand...

Suspect that I fit that job description.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2012)

Imurg said:



			You might be taller than me but I can still bite yer ankles.....!

I see me more as the Qui-gon Gin kinda Guy..........
		
Click to expand...

I named no names but suspect that you're not sufficiently hirsute to fulfil the role of Qui Gon 

Greg nae chance, too harsh on yourself my friend, plenty more pasties and ales required to get you close to being Jabba.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 18, 2012)

Tiger said:



			I named no names but suspect that you're not sufficiently hirsute to fulfil the role of Qui Gon 

Greg nae chance, too harsh on yourself my friend, plenty more pasties and ales required to get you close to being Jabba.
		
Click to expand...

When did Tiger turn into a Jock?

Fragger


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			When did Tiger turn into a Jock?

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

I'm British so feel at home anywhere in the four nations


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 18, 2012)

Money will be paid for the Damon Hill Print within the next few days. Having internet issues at home and I don't use my work computer to pay for stuff online as we had a security breach last week and I don't need my accounts being rinsed!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 19, 2012)

Rick,

left canal boat stranded at Stourport on Severn because the river was closed due to rain (and we thought it was only us golfers that had had enough this year!) and got back early - Bowmore auction money should be with you by now.

late with the thanks but a big thanks to everyone who either organised, supported, played, sponsored or cooked the food...


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 19, 2012)

Having said that, the total was very close, (currently Â£11,270.54 opposed to the Â£11,453.79 we wrote on the cheque).
		
Click to expand...

Surely, we can get that up to Â£11,500?  I'm happy to shake the piggy bank a bit more, what about others?


----------



## rickg (Oct 20, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Surely, we can get that up to Â£11,500?  I'm happy to shake the piggy bank a bit more, what about others?
		
Click to expand...

We'll make Â£11,500.....we're currently up to Â£11,349.29 (assuming the remaining auction items have gift aid applied). We have 3 auction items currently running with another still to come from Orka. Then we still have quite a few wristbands to sell. That lot should comfortably get us past the Â£11.5k mark :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2012)

rickg said:



			We'll make Â£11,500.....we're currently up to Â£11,349.29 (assuming the remaining auction items have gift aid applied). We have 3 auction items currently running with another still to come from Orka. Then we still have quite a few wristbands to sell. That lot should comfortably get us past the Â£11.5k mark :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you have many wrist bands left then send me some and I'll sell them at my club


----------



## rickg (Oct 20, 2012)

Fish said:



			If you have many wrist bands left then send me some and I'll sell them at my club
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin, PM me your address. :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 20, 2012)

Like taking candy from a baby....

Played today at my home course and asked members who I missed last week to donate to the charity day and managed to raise another Â£38.60. gift aided to the bmycharity page. Hopefully the Â£11.5k barrier will be broken before long.

My thanks to members at Cpsewood Grange Golf Club which have now helped with total donations of Â£76.60


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 20, 2012)

rick

what is the auction item from Orka? I use their clubs, might be interested depending what it is


----------



## rickg (Oct 20, 2012)

drive4show said:



			rick

what is the auction item from Orka? I use their clubs, might be interested depending what it is  

Click to expand...

I've absolutely no idea mate.....GB72 is I/C manufacturers prizes........I'm sure he'll be along soon to give us an update.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2012)

I will be honest and say I do not know at the moment. Had an email from the CEO confirming that he was happy to help again and when I chased him he just replied that he would have them made up and dispatched. He is now chasing Parcelforce to find out where the mystery item is. Last time he sent a set of irons. If I have not heard by Tuesday I will chase again and try and find out what is on the way. THey are moving HQ at the moment so explains some of the delay.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 21, 2012)

Who won the airpot lounge? I gave it as a prize and the winner needs to call or email me to arrange.


----------



## rickg (Oct 21, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Who won the airpot lounge? I gave it as a prize and the winner needs to call or email me to arrange.
		
Click to expand...

Richart won it....he was bidding against his missus....:rofl:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 21, 2012)

it is a good prize...

They need to email me or call me to arrange.....................

Who ever won it, wife or not!!


----------



## rickg (Oct 29, 2012)

Update on the finances: Just a couple of auction items remaining to pay for now.

The Orka donation prize is still to be received by GB72.

I now have all the cheques from the hole sponsorship and will be sending those off today.

Current total stands at Â£11,428.79

Still some wristbands to sell and the Orka item to get us past that Â£11.5K mark.


----------



## rickg (Oct 31, 2012)

I owed Richart Â£30 towards the Guess the drive prizes that we went halves on and he very generously told me to put it towards the HFH charity. That has taken us up to Â£11,466.29..............edging closer to the Â£11.5k mark. Another Â£30 plus gift aid will get us there.


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine for the club & bands will bring it over...unless you've accrued that.


----------



## rickg (Nov 1, 2012)

Fish said:



			Mine for the club & bands will bring it over...unless you've accrued that.
		
Click to expand...

The auction item is accrued for, but the bands aren't..........we should get another Â£100 approx from the bands that you, Richart and I still have to sell.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2012)

a little more gone in from my collection


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2012)

With regards the orka item I have fitting with a director next week so will find out what is going on.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll be interested to find out what this mystery Orka item will be seeing as I'm an Orka tour player


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2012)

Will find out but Stuart was very generous last year. Going down to see Alex again next week.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 10, 2012)

Auction donation finally sorted! Sorry for the delay.


----------

